# First bowkill success thread!



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

This thread is for the first timers to have their spot on the board where they can post the pics of that special day. This way those of us that get excited for others can see the accomplishments of the up and coming hunters... Want to extend a thanks and congrats to those sharing


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

This was my first Mule deer taking in 2008 with my '05 Bowtech Tomkat using GT 75/95 arrows with 100gr Slick Tricks:










This was my first elk with a bow...taken this year (2009) with my '09 Bowtech Captain. (sorry for the blurry pic, I was still shaking. lol)


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Very cool thread idea


----------



## ebeebe (Nov 19, 2008)

This is my first animal of any kind with any weapon. 2009 elk from Idaho public land 5x6, got him at 20 yards with my bow, buckmaster G2 shooting Cabelas arrows and Muzzy MX3 broadhead.


----------



## justlink (Sep 10, 2009)

*First Bow kill*

finally able to get the pic off my camera. 2nd year of bow hunting, 3rd time out this year.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

VERY VERY nice.. I saw a bunch more so far this year and hopefully they will post them in here to keep track--- Sort of an all under 1 roof sort of thing...


----------



## Auburn3808 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Alabama Twofer*

Friday night I had setup in a tree on the south of my greenfield and saw 8-10 does. Right at dark several bucks came in and hung out in the woods on the north side of my field and locked up.. wouldn't come out.

So Saturday rolls around and I skip the morning hunt in order to keep from spooking the bucks out of the area. Went in at noon, moved my stand, and sat down for a long sit. First doe came out at 12:15

Around 3:30 a big doe came out upwind of me but for some reason she decided she smelled something and stood on the edge of the field blowing, snorting, and stomping. At only 25yds I decided she was going to ruin my hunt so I took care of her. (she basically committed suicide) She didn't even know she was hit.. just walked away like nothing happened.. until she crashed 60yds away.

Several small bucks roll by including a spike, a 3point, and a 6. Right at 5:30 I hear the cracking of acorns behind me and I slowly spin around to see a nice 8 working his way in. My first shot opportunity was right at 3yds from my tree but when I drew my bow back my bottom limb kept hitting the top rail of my climber so I hung my bow back up, eased the top part of my climber down to my ankles, and waited for the shot. 5 yards, through the back into the heart. Missed the spine by mere inches but the G5 Montec did it's job. He only ran around 30yds before crashing.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

This might be the best thread idea in a long, long time. I love it. :thumbs_up


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't wait till I get to put up a pic here!
Me and my friend keep tryin'!
We got a bead on a good public spot, just need things to work out favorably, ie no dogs being used nearby and no shooting of a rifle.


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

i got the last week of october off....hoping i can add to this thread then....ive seen a few the last couple of times out....lol...and a few seen me....note to self...you can not even breath heavily or flex you toes when your on the ground, without a blind...with a doe at 15 yrds...lol...even if YOU cant see her head...lol.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Mar 18, 2008)

My first big game animal of any kind with any weapon. OTC Utah general archery. Bow, AR-31 (bought on the AT classifieds!) carbon express arrows with 100gr NAP Spitfire bh. The shot was 25yds and he was down in less than 75yds. It's been over a month now and I still think about the whole sequence of events 3-4 times a day!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Well so far all you guys out did my first kill with a bow congrats and the smiles and enthusiasm is great.. It only gets better


----------



## Dave M (Jan 10, 2009)

My first year bow hunting and I killed this doe my second time out. Story and more pics here: http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1038024 This photo is grainy because it was after sunset and the camera battery was too cold to operate the flash. Keep rechargables warm in your pocket!


----------



## bows-n-guns (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got my first kill with bow a nice 6 pointer in Pa. I'm at deer camp now I'll post the photos when I get home.


----------



## mahasheer (Jun 28, 2008)

This is my second season and my first draw at a deer.









Story at - 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1036118


----------



## robsmetana (Dec 28, 2008)

*First Archery Buck*

I took my first doe on October 10th and my first buck the morning of October 21st. Not too bad for only three days in the stand. Two shots and two deer down, each within 75 yards. The buck field dressed at over 200lbs.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW! ... these are all great Firsts! :thumbs_up


----------



## djb0616 (Oct 6, 2009)

*First Bow Kill*

Start bowhunting this season and got lucky early. Got this guy on August 19. Shot hit a little further back than it needed to, so I didn't have much a blood trail to follow. Ended up going back the next morning and found him about 150 yards from the stand.

Needless to say, I am HOOKED!

I'll post a picture later - apparently I have to have 5 posts to do that.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Big congratulations to all of you!:thumbs_up


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Epinepherine said:


> This might be the best thread idea in a long, long time. I love it. :thumbs_up


I agree:thumbs_up


----------



## djb0616 (Oct 6, 2009)

djb0616 said:


> Start bowhunting this season and got lucky early. Got this guy on August 19. Shot hit a little further back than it needed to, so I didn't have much a blood trail to follow. Ended up going back the next morning and found him about 150 yards from the stand.
> 
> Needless to say, I am HOOKED!
> 
> I'll post a picture later - apparently I have to have 5 posts to do that.


Here's a picture. He's just a 4 pt, but I was damn proud to get him. :wink:


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

And you well should be... Great job...


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

djb0616 said:


> Here's a picture. He's just a 4 pt, but I was damn proud to get him. :wink:


you should be thats one of the nicer forks i have seen.....i only hope my first is something like that....congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## bows-n-guns (Dec 13, 2006)

*Pa buck Down*











Shartlesville Pa, My first kill with a bow, 6 pointer 20 inch main beams. With 18 inch spread. It dressed out at 175 lbs


----------



## Hoyt Alpha32 (Apr 19, 2009)

I got my first ever archery kill this year as well. Killed a small doe on 10/2/09. She went about 25 yards after the shot. I have killed a couple over the years rifle hunting, but I must say the rush from archery season is way better. I"m def. hooked for life!! No pics guys, sorry.


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

I will try and keep it short but its my first one, its so exciting There were four of em coming from the front of my stand on the left stand in very heavy cover. They bolted past and i stood up to try to catch them running behind my stand and they turned and went back. one stopped for a split second in front of a spine in 3 seconds (no exaggeration) i guessed the range, drew, put my pin on her, and let her fly. she jumped the arrow and ran with the rest of the group but stumbled and fell, then ran off. looked for an hour and never found the arrow or blood. After the morning hunt on sunday we kept looking and found some blood. followed the blood trail for about an hour and found the doe with her back all chewed up. Bear or coyotes got to her before we did


----------



## BMeehan19 (Dec 10, 2008)

*1st Deer Ever*

Shot my first deer Oct 15th. Jumped two walking to my stand, in the tree 1 hr 45min 5 Doe come in behind me. For some reason one decided to turn and walk 50 yards to my stand. 20 yards out she paused, priceless!!! First shot at an animal and landed a double lung shot. She dropped in 30 yards.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

i hope i can get on here, hurt my shoulder first day of archery season, i cant use my climber so i'm grounding it out, so maybe my first deer will come this year,from the ground. sweet thread idea! see ya'll soon,.....maybe?


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all, got refered to this site by a few different people. Got out all week for my first bow hunting season. Bagged this guy on Monday, turning 40 on Sunday. Kicking myself for not buying a bow 20 years ago! Don't think I'm gonna gun hunt at all this season. My first deer ever, much less with a bow! I'm sooo hooked! Must find more places to hunt.


----------



## champeezee (Oct 16, 2009)

*What a day!!!*

I hunt almost everyday for the first 2 weeks of PA archery and saw 1 spike and 1 doe. I all I thought of was, what I am I doing wrong. Alot of scouting and spotting at night showed that the deer were there, but where. On my 10th wedding anniversary, the day before knee surgery, and at 0730am this guy walked out. 200lbs LW, 8 point, 110 7/8 score, double lung at 20 yards. Started tracking at 1000am and located on a sloid blood trail at 2:00pm. Over a thousand yards away from shot, circle after circle, laid up in the creek bottom. Took me 3 hours to get him out of the gourge and back to a road. Thanks to my wife for helping me get out and friends. My first Buck with a Bow.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Wife's cousin's first archery deer and first buck taken opening AM in Massachusetts...


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

so far the only thing ive ever shot with a bow or a gun is a target. but i am hoping to get my first kill with a bow on a hog or a buck


----------



## GEO818 (May 13, 2008)

This is a great thread...Hope to post my first kill here.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Excellent Idea Cynic!! Takes me way back to when...

I'll enjoy the success of all you first timers. Thanks for posting your pics.

:darkbeer:


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

*KY buck down*

This is my first Buck with a bow. After a few does came right under my stand, i heard something to the right off about 65 yards. He was cruisin along the edge of the tree line, grunted once, no answer, snort wheeze and here he came. He circled out and came right where the does came in at, 28 yard shot, RAGE in the CAGE=BBD. Not my biggest but i am still proud claim this deer!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*My sons first Buck ever*









My 16 yr old son harvested this nice 8 pointer with his reflex bow at 25 yds using the rage 100grain broadhead. This was his first buck taken with any kind of weapon. I was in the stand with him when he took it. what a wonderful experience for both of us

<----------------(((((Welcome To My World!


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my first deer ever. I have hunted since I was big enough to carry a gun. I gave the first deer I shot at bullet burn and shaved a nice line down her belly...I watched the thing walk straight to me from 200 yards to the 14 yards I shot at her. After my dad died one of his friends from work took over bringing my little brother and I hunting. Two years ago I shot this little 5 point, hes got a little brow tine, with my dad's onieta. I shot fingers then. It was out of a treestand at around 18 yards. Sounded just like a watermelon. I mounted it for 4-H and got grand champion with him.


----------



## Deadlifter (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures and stories guys!! Hopefully I can post some pics soon! Need something to take a picture of first though!


----------



## nanichito (Oct 10, 2004)

*Public Land Buck...*

This is the first deer I have ever shot at in my life, been bowhunting since 2001, and seriously deer hunting for the last 4 years. When you hunt public land in Texas it is rough, but my brother and I scouted out this particular area and I set up a climber (yes occasionally trees grow higher than 10 feet in the LBJ Grasslands). About 2 hours in to the evening hunt, I called this buck in with a Primos Early season doe can thingy, he took about 45 minutes to work his way in but finally I got a good clean double lung and he expired less than 60 yards away!!!!
Thank you Jesus!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is my first bow kill..gonna be hard to top 157in 12 pt Nov 8th 06









Here is my wifes first buck bow kill...her first was a doe taken the same year 08


----------



## DMcCready (Oct 23, 2009)

This is a sweet thread!!!


----------



## rongcp (Dec 8, 2008)

*My First Bow Kill*

Harvested this small 7 pointer on my birthday 10/28. Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## shanes (Dec 16, 2005)

*My First Bow Kill Nov 2008*

The middle son got to share my first with me.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

NICE JOB ALL, love the pics


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

my buddy's paul J. his first archery kill, first buck! he past on a 4pt that he been running into, 20mins he shoots a nice basket 8pt!http://us.mc1111.mail.yahoo.com/mc/...auto&cmd=msg.scan&pid=2&tnef=&fn=IMG00255.jpg


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry not a computer person at all! my bad, so sorry im a idiot!


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

i tried cant load it!


----------



## Bengal08 (Oct 7, 2009)

*My first bow harvest.*

My first animal with a bow.'08 bengal,cx maxima 350's,muzzy 3-blade 100gr heads.


----------



## bullelk1 (May 10, 2007)

This is a great thread. Congratulations to all of you on your first archery harvest. Some of you guys set the bar pretty high for your first time!!!! Keep hunting and spreading the word to those that don't understand the effectiveness of a well placed arrow.


----------



## kevl (Sep 1, 2009)

got my first with bow today.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

My son's first with a bow 10/11/09


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Delilas first*

This is my wifes first deer with a bow. she has been strictly bow only for two years and worked her tail off to take this one. She is shooting a bow madness at 47 lbs, and Ramcat broadheads. We doubled the morning she shot her deer but this is her spot in the sun for sure.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

First off, great thread idea. I am amazed at some of these first bucks ever taken pictures. I am so jealous!!!

Great job to all! :cheers:


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

2007 buck


----------



## jonsfirsthoyt (Sep 12, 2009)

*first bow buck*

well after 7 years i have finally got my first bow buck. i havested a doe when i was 16 but Oct 31st i killed a nice buck. i bought a brand new Turbo Hawk and outfitted it with easton axis arrows and G5 strikers. when i was heading to the stand i kicked out a huge 8. just before i climbed in my stand i kicked another buck out. i climbed in my stand at 2:30pm at 3 the second deer i kicked out walked in. i grunted and bleated and hea walked right to me. at 30 yards i put the pin on and let it go. deer ran 30 yards and pilled up. i climbed down found my broken arrow and a spike was standing by the dead buck. this isnt just any spike hes one i have been watching and has a record book 2 in tines. he was goring my buck until i got within 15 yards away. congrads on everyones firsts mine was most memerable!


----------



## KY Backstraps (Nov 3, 2009)

*First Bow Kill*

Buck was taken November 2nd at 25 yards for my first bow kill. 12 pointer. its a 10 point main frame with 2 symmetrical kickers on the G-2's


----------



## Crappie Buster (Sep 27, 2008)

*My first bow kill!*

I bought a bow last year from AT! Fred Bear Lights Out. Hunted last year with it with no success. I stuck a decent eight point that we never did find. Hit him high...no blood trail for me or the dog to follow....

This year I was ready...worked all off season on becoming a better shot and had scouted a couple areas with cameras and had them patterned out. Aug. 17th I busted this six point coming through. At 25 yds the Montec G5's did work! I've killed a lot of deer with the rifle, but that bow rush is something else! I'm hooked....


----------



## artomcaller (Aug 29, 2006)

*First buck with a bow*

I got this 6 point on Oct. 17th. Was late getting into the stand, having a rough morning. After about 30 min. I heard a grunt to the right and hit the primos can. Heard something coming and saw the antlers above the brush. Shot him at 20 yards with my 61# Diamond Marquis, Victory HV arrow and G5 striker broadhead. He went down within sight.


----------



## Paul Mazzaro (Aug 2, 2009)

n ice buck


----------



## Paul Mazzaro (Aug 2, 2009)

nice velvet


----------



## Cody Ellerson (Sep 22, 2009)

first tom turkey, 20 yrds with a rage 3 blade, he dropped in his tracks


----------



## Cody Ellerson (Sep 22, 2009)

First deer with the admiral 30 yrds, also got a squirrel and a skunk!


----------



## robsmetana (Dec 28, 2008)

KY Backstraps. Nice deer. Good luck topping that one.


----------



## lukerville (Nov 3, 2009)

*First Buck w/ Bow*










central illinois 7 pointer


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

*First Bow Kill*

One hour in the stand he came running in to a grunt tube and some buck bomb "Young Buck Scent"

Sorry for the Fuzzy pic. 

Mathews Outback bought here.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Guys I have really enjoyed the smiles and enthusiasm shown in this thread.. I normally, years past, have hunted nearly every day---not this year 1 time for 45mins.. I find it fascinating the difference in terrain and landscapes in the different areas.. Thanks to each of you for taking the time


----------



## tacochckmgnt (Dec 12, 2005)

*first bow kill ever*

Got my first bow kill 11-5-09 in arthurdale,wv. missed 2 and got a shoulder on one last year.finally connected this year.15 yard shot.watched her for 15minutes everytime i moved a finger shed see it but couldnt pick me out in the tree.spooked giving me a chance to draw and she got curious and started walkin right back to me.turned broadside and gave me a perfect shot. bowtech extreme,100gr 3 blade rage broadheads. heard her crash in the brush didnt go 50 yards!AWSOME! Thanks to all my buddies for shootin with me and helpin me hang stands,and mike at sportsmans emporium in morgantown,wv for the equipment!


----------



## tacochckmgnt (Dec 12, 2005)

*girlfriend got her first this week also!*

My girlfriend also got her first ever with anything on monday in morgantown,wv. shes shooting a diamond edge bow. has a ladder stand set up she gets in every evening after teaching middle school kids all day to unwind! dunno who was prouder me or her!


----------



## tacochckmgnt (Dec 12, 2005)

forgot to thank the guys on here and in the game camera section for helpin me out with my homebrew trail cameras too!! cant figure out how to edit to my post!


----------



## memphistinker (Aug 1, 2009)

*Ex-Gun Hunter's 1st Deer*

At 57 I decided to try bowhunting this year.

Officially, I cannot see myself hunting with a firearm again after getting up and close ( 29 YARDS ) with a bow !!!

I am hooked !!!!! :blob1:


----------



## rocco641 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## tday16 (Feb 4, 2009)

*The eliminator's first victim*

















First deer with a bow 12 points with some kickers on his brow tines. Not a bad buck for public land.


----------



## jboswell (Jul 5, 2009)

First with a bow... two in 15 min!


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

First elk with a bow. Public land DIY









Hopefully, I'll get to shoot my first blacktail in the next few weeks!


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

*First Year with Bow*

I have shot archery as a hobby off and on for several years, and was talked into hunting this year by a close friend who competes in 3-d and bow hunts. I bought a new Parker Vanguard this summer to replace my ancient Golden Eagle Pro-tech, and spent a lot of time studying the art and craft of bow hunting. Of course, Archery Talk has been the greatest resource for technical information, as well as inspiration. After passing on a few dear a few weeks ago, I went out again this weekend. It had been very windy, so I wasn't sure anything would be moving, but lo, and behold, a decent spike came ambling down the trail. I'm in a 2 buck county, so I can always look another buck later. I was downwind, so he didn't have a clue I was there. I let him pass within 20 feet of me, move away, and luckily, he gave me a nice, slightly quartering away shot at 15 yards. I started to draw (which in my mind, my arrow sounded like a bow being dragged across the strings of a violin!) and had to pause, when he lifted his head. He got relaxed and I got to full draw. I set my 20 yd pin a tad low, and squeezed it off. The entrance looked a little high, as he kicked and bolted away, so I'm not sure if he jumped a little on the release. After 30 minutes, I climbed down from my tripod and recovered the arrow, which was covered in bright red blood, and I started to track him. Initially, not a huge amount of blood, so I got a little panicky, and had my friend join me. As we started to track, the amount of blood grew from a tiny spot here and there, to spray and splashes. We estimated that he went about 150 yards. Oddly enough, we found him up piled-up under a cedar tree, just 20 feet from where we parked the four wheeler we used to get to our walk in spots! I am no longer just an archery; I am a bow hunter!










cricman


----------



## vwkismet (Jan 2, 2009)

This is my first archery kill and my first whitetail. I shot a few mule deer growing up in Oregon 20 years ago. Last season I decided to get back into hunting living here in NH. I was unsuccessful, but I still wanted a more interesting challenge (and longer season, any deer tag, etc.) so I decided to take up archery. It is fantastic - I love it.

This little doe won't break any records (except maybe smallest), but she will be great eating. She came in to my stand (where I have thrown out some corn) just before shooting light and hung around chewing on the corn. I sat there as it got light and debated about waiting for one of the three bucks I know are cruising my property, but I just couldn't pass the opportunity to get my first bowkill. I don't regret the decision, although the small spike I had seen (which could still probably be twice her size) came in as I was climbing down to go get her!!

Shot slightly quartering away at about 16 yards with a Hoyt Kobalt; 55 lbs.; 26.5" draw; Atom broadhead; FOBs. I hit her just a little higher and farther back than I would have liked - complete pass through - but she still only made it 30 yards - near liver and far lung. The Atom made great holes and I had a good blood trail, though it wasn't necessary to find her.


----------



## Speednut111 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Long Island*

Got my first Deer today. I shoot a PSE Stinger with Easton 5070 and 100 Thunderheads. Got her at 25yds. She ran about 50yds.:darkbeer:


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Dec 12, 2007)

*Finally!*

I have been Gun Deer hunting since I was 16, I'm now 49 and took up bow hunting last year and I really enjoy it. This is my first Buck with either weapon and I couldn't be happier! I have killed Does including one last year with a bow but a first is a first and this is my first Buck
It was 6:45 Am and I watched him run by me 50 yards away across an open field heading for cover, he got in the thick stuff and slowly worked his way toward me, I had strategicly placed my 16' ladder stand 20 yards away from the local watering hole, a freshwater spring. I watched as he actually did exactly what I thought he would which surprised the heck out of me! He was walking when I shot and I thought I had missed (excited I guess, I knew it was a good shot), I was reaching for a second arrow when I watched him fall over, he went 10 feet! 
6x5, he has a broken brow tine but I'm not complaining...too much
60# Hoyt Katera XL, Muzzys


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Dec 12, 2007)

Found a picture on the trail camera of the Buck above


----------



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

*Great Pics*

Hopefully when I come back from my rifle hunt (Moose and Deer) my new bow will have arrived so I can get some practice for next year. Can't wait to start posting some pics. Great job everyone.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## mazdamitch333 (Nov 8, 2009)

Possibly the worst picture you may ever see.....


----------



## Deadlifter (Nov 11, 2008)

*First deer!!*

HA! You are quite correct mazdamitch lol!! Congrats btw!!

Well, I drilled an 8 pointer last night. It was right near hunting close. He came in running chasing a doe trail. He was grunting and I grunted a couple times to stop him. He spotted me and turned and trotted off, but I grunted and got him back. He was about 40 yds out and quartered away when I got him to stop. I let the arrow fly and it went into the back of the lung, through part of the heart, and out the front shoulder. He ran 150 yds and went down in a field. 

Shooting a Hoyt Trykon at 70lbs and Muzzy X-3 broadheads.


I havent hunted in 18 years and this is my first kill with either bow or gun.


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*My first*

Taken 11-7-09. 17 Points Mulie


----------



## Phat78ta (Sep 28, 2009)

*First buck, first bow kill all wrapped up in one*

nice deers.


----------



## Phat78ta (Sep 28, 2009)

*First buck, first bow kill all wrapped up in one*

Got this nice 8pt this morning at 8:30. 
First buck in 14 years of hunting, and first kill with a bow. 
I actually fell asleep in the stand( like none of you have ever done that)
and woke up @8. This guy came right in on golden estrus and some trophy buck in a mock scrape. He was in the mood, tounge hanging out and all. 
From time I heard him walking up behind me to the time he went down(less than 30 yards away) it was less than a minute. Not a moster rack, but big bodied. Still going on the wall though!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## brian40 (Nov 19, 2008)

*First Bowkill!*

Shot this 3x4 in central Nebraska on 10-30-09 with my Truth II and Muzzy 3-blades!


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

First Buck after my six does. 183 4/8 w/o deductions. yes i was spoiled:tongue:
10/7/09

























first bowkill back in '08


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

unfortunately i dont have a pic of my first archery kill but i did take my first elk, a cow, in my second season bow hunting with my 09 82nd airborne on sept 14, 2009. 25 yard shot from a very uncomfortable sitting position. double lung, the elk went maybe 30 yards and fell over dead. muzzy mx4 did the job and did it quick. no more rifle hunting for me


----------



## blknova70 (Aug 17, 2009)

*my first buck*

after 26 years afield i finally had a great oppurtunity to harvest a very nice buck.


----------



## pirates55 (Nov 15, 2005)

First Ohio Buck
9 point weighed 193 lbs. Scored 138 5/8.


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*My first buck*

First real buck and first bowkill. Here's the story if anyone is interested.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1065105


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

here is mine:


----------



## Killer n Pink (Nov 17, 2009)

*Congrats*

All look like nice kills


----------



## Killer n Pink (Nov 17, 2009)

*My 2009 Kill*









This is no trophy but No Tag Sandwhich for me! LOL


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

finally got mine!! he a good one


----------



## c_bass16 (Sep 25, 2009)

I started bow hunting last season and had a 4x4 walk under my stand in the first 20 minutes of opening day and I didnt take a shot. Never had another chance the whole year. This year I was determined to take something down. It ended up being a doe. Oh well, it was a RUSH for my first archery take.

62m spot and stalk on the grass flats of western South Dakota just before dark as she was coming out of the pines to head 2 miles south to corn fields.

125gr Striker Magnums sliced between two ribs on the front side, and out the thin flexy part of the shoulder on the 2nd side leaving a huge splatter of blood in the grass around where the arrow stuck in the dirt. Getting to watch the luminoc fly like a lazer or slo motion bullet that far and for that long was the coolest thing i have done hunting so far. She was looking at me the whole time, but didnt even wiggle as it came flying in.

She went about 20m, on a bewildered bounce...another 10 walking, and about 5 more meters real wobbly before she did the ass over tea kettle backwards in a crappie flop. Dead before I could even walk up to her.

Lucky for me...I sill have a buck tag to fill...unlucky for me, it's rifle season now so they are a bit harder to come by and wont be standing around so much...but at least I have a buck and 2 doe tags to fill with my AR.243WSSM as well

pardon the ****ty pics. I didnt have my digital camera with me, it was 3 miles away back at the truck and it was already getting dark. Had to use the camera phone.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

My first kill with a bow ever. First year bowhunting- Shot him at less than 20 yds. Right under my stand. Went 45 yards. Shot with an Alien x 60 #.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

It took me 3 years to harvest my first deer.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

My first bow kill :teeth:


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Lots of smiles in this thread. :teeth:


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats to all 1st timers....job well done :thumbs_up


----------



## rletts77 (Aug 23, 2009)

This is my 1st buck killed with my compound. He's not huge but he is all mine. Shot him last sunday. I had given up for the day and spotted him chasing a doe along a creek. After much crawling and waiting for a shot, he gave me one at 30 yards.....60 yrds later I found him. Great day in the woods for me!!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Got my first kill with a bow. I have had a few chances at deer, made rookie mistakes and didn't even get shots. Tonight I was just wanting to finally fill a tag. As I was looking over a hill from my blind a big bodied basket six came over the top. I was able to range him even though my blind gave me fits due to how it was brushed in. While I was positive I could hit him at 55 yards, I did not want to risk it. I let him walk, knowing daylight was disappearing and I would go my 9th full day of hunting empty handed. As I was getting ready to pack up my chair and bring in my decoy I suddenly saw a throat patch over the hill. I was not able to range her due to my brush on the front of the blind and she continued to walk. Knowing my decoy was out 22 yards, I guesstimated her to be 30 yards so I drew back. She stopped full breast towards me...staring. I sat for 10 seconds before she quartered toward me...continued to sit. With light diminishing and shoulder becoming shaky, I decided to take a quartering toward shot instead of wait for her to dip back down the hill. I placed my 30 yard pin where her heart should be and pulled on the Scott Shark. THWACK. I watched all but my fletchings drive into her and watched her run as fast as she could away. I shook for about a minute before I realized I had actually finally got a shot on a deer  . Then the comedy of errors started...as my flashlight had somehow turned on, most likely during my hike to my blind, and was dead. I had to run to town to get batteries, so I called a buddy to help me track her. I knew I had only hit one lung and most likely gutted her so we waited about an hour before we started tracking. The first spray told me I hit the lung and after 400 yards of tracking into the woods, we found my prize.










The rage 2 did its job...love that entrance hole. It went in behind the shoulder, took out her abdomen, exited there and drove into her rear leg.


----------



## INbowhunter1987 (Nov 22, 2009)

*nice*

this is really cool and a great idea.


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

*First buck with archery tackle!*

I shot this buck at 20 yards in the same shooting lane as the doe I shot with archery tackle the same year. I had been bow hunting for a long time, but I wanted my first buck with a bow to go P&Y so here he is 128 7/8. Task accomplished!


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

From last year. Got her at 40 yards from a ground blind and sitting a water hole.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

1st bowkill


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

*First buck*

Just completed my first year of bowhunting and got my first buck, 11 pts. I am quite proud. Halloween Buck.


----------



## badger! (May 5, 2009)

*My first archery deer*










I arrowed this doe at my friends farm in MO in mid November. I took it just behind the shoulder at 35 yds. We found it not 50 yds from where I shot it. Thanks to Bo Hnter and everyone for all your tips and suggestions over the last year.


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

here is my first bow kill ever gonna be hard to top 160.5 inch 13 pointer


----------



## Bonestock GT (Nov 23, 2009)

*First Kill*

Got my first bow about a month ago took a couple weeks to get it setup and to get comfortable shooting it. Second time out smoked a big old doe at 30 yards plan to use it all year.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Post from 3 mins after the shot:

Wow! What a Thanksgiving break so far! Shot 2 does yesterday with a new rifle and today at 10:20 I had a 2 does come in. Came trotting behind me an starting walkin away and couldn't get a shot. Then the smaller one walks back right under my stand. So here came the bigger one. She was quartering away pretty good but snuck arrow in right below the spine an i think it lodged on off side shoulder. Dropped her in her tracks!!!!

Jus had another for come up an check her out an blew an ran off. Man what a hunt! I think I'm goin bow only for the rest of the season lol!

Loading pics now. Will post in a sec. 

Just want to thank all of y'all for all the awesome advice an info regarding bows an hunting. I'm hooked!!!

And a big thanks to the Lord!



Pics:

here's where she laid. About 20 yards from my stand. 









Had to make a second finishing shot but she was a gonner anyways. Just put her out quicker. I'm pumped! Haha. That was so much fun.

3 blade Meat Seeker broadhead did well. Pulled the head out and it looked great. Shot the same head and arrow for the finishing shot and hit the off side shoulder. Broke one of the blades but that's fine with me. Other 2 blades look great still. Just need a good cleaning haha. 

Here she is. At least a 2" entrance hole on both shots.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Dec 12, 2007)

*Here's the picture that goes with post #78, Damn computers*


----------



## RDJA (Apr 24, 2008)

*I'm in!*

Shot my first deer ever and first bow kill last weekend.
Here is the full story and pics http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1073520

Cannot load the same pic again, I would be smiling bigger if I did not cut my hand in the gutting processukey:


----------



## tm hunter (Nov 23, 2008)

CONGRATS to you all on your first kills.:nixon:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

This was my first hunt EVER! Was given the opportunity to hunt at Bosco Lodge in Monroe Louisiana. This nice 140.5 ,9 point was a blast to hunt. Got within 20 yards of him and TTTHHHHWWWAAACKKK! All mine! First time hunting ever! Waiting for the hunt to air on Monster Trophy Whitetails. Needless to say he tastes fantastic and is going to look even better on my wall!!!!!!


----------



## kingjayd (Nov 15, 2009)

1st buck with a bow great feeling of accomplishment. Here is the story got in my stand on Nov. 8th at about 3:00 in the afternoon. It was about 70 degrees and sunny not much wind and i was on the cell phone checking nfl scores at about 3:30. Had a bunch of squirrels hoping around made me think a deer was coming. At about 3:55 looked to my right in the bottom and saw a tree moving back and forth knew it wasnt a squirrel or the wind and saw a nice 9 pointer coming my way. He was about 80 yards from me and worked his way up the creek bed. I came to full draw and he stopped and started working another tree and had to wait for the shot oppurtunity. He finally came out 15 yards in front of me and i made the shot. He went a little ways as the angle of the shot only got one lung but i made the recovery and oh how sweet it was


----------



## fitzjo1 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Patience rewarded*

I've been interested in archery for a while, but hadn't tried hunting until this year. I sat a few different spots several times but didn't see any deer. Finally, I tried a new spot and saw some deer. But, I passed on a shot because it was a doe with a fawn. I continued to sit the same area, and saw deer 5 out of 6 evenings. I started joking with my son that they were evil robot deer, because they always came in behind me or just after the light got too low for a confident shot. Last Monday, three came in together and one spotted me. She stamped her foot every other step and made two passes right by the stand, just staring at me. 

Anyhow, I decided to change how I set the stand up, to improve my concealment while also allowing me to remain very still in a standing position. Right around sunset, a very nice looking doe walked in and started working the clearing in front of me. I took my time getting set up, while enjoying the beautiful light. Finally, she stopped about 20yds out, slightly quartered away. It was the moment I had waited for. 

The only thing I can remember between deciding to shoot and her running was the sound of the bow (which at the time, seemed unbelievably loud). She went like a bolt, dead-straight into the woods. She made a lot of noise, and it seemed like she must have run half a mile. But, at least I had the presence of mind to pay attention and remember.

On the ground, I couldn't find the arrow, and at first, I couldn't find the blood trail. As the light faded, I started to worry that the shot was bad, or that I might never find the doe. But then, I saw the first spot of blood. And once I did, the trail was unmistakable. I pushed into the brush, head bent, with the expectation of a long search. In the end, she had only gone about 50 yds. I was so focused on the ground in front of me, that I practically tripped over her. It's hard to explain the excitement I felt at that moment. 

It's been an exciting few days. I've done all the processing myself (with the guidance of some good friends). So, I've really learned a lot, and enjoyed it all. There's nothing like the satisfaction of loading up the freezer with the fruit of your efforts, or being blessed with such an opportunity.


----------



## ctbassman (Jul 18, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

Lets see some more picutures everyone. I love these first time success stories. It is awsome to hear how quickly people are to get hooked to archery hunting....Awsome!


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

*buddy paul's first archery kill!*










if this dont work i appolagize for wasting space


----------



## thebear (Dec 4, 2009)

*first bow kill*

After many years of trying to bow hunt I finally scored this year. I have mixed a little bow hunting in the past with only a couple of misses. This year I really set my mind to it. Only a doe, but plenty to hook me forever!!!


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*My son's first*

First shot ever at anything with fur or feathers. Shot on my place 70 miles west of Houston. 27 yards with a Rage three blade. Went about 75 yards. Both of us were pretty excited over the whole thing!


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*First deer*

This my first deer after several misses and several pass ups. I figured I had better get that first one over with, so I took this doe. She weighed in at 150 on the hoof. I shot her at 20 yards with Grim Reaper 75 gr. broadheads. She went 70 yards.


I am officially HOOKED!!!

PS, sorry about the low quality picture, I hunt alone with only my phone to take pictures.


----------



## cablebandit (Dec 2, 2009)

Not big by any means but this is my first archery deer. 10 yard shot. She ran maybe 30 yards.


----------



## nwahunts (Dec 9, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## Frogman-32 (Dec 8, 2009)

*first bow kill*

This is my first bow kill. I shot her and thought i missed. About an hour later i climbed out of my stand and grabbed my arrow that was covered in blood. I followed the blood about fifty yards and found her lying in a tree line. I shot her right in the neck with and old Xi impact plus. I have upgraded bows since to a Bear truth 2. I cant wait to get one with it.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

*MO Kill*

2009 MO Bow kill Joplin, MO. Hunted this guy all year and final tagged him.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

Hey guys & gals this my brother Jims first deer he shot it in Washington State today around noon 11 am today. He has been trying to get a deer for close to 10 yrs. now he is and ex navy guy also a new member here on AT. J/Card

Congrats Jim I know it has been a long road for you or as you Navy guys say a long boat ride. I am glad I was a part of it. Thanks Eric our brother in law for jumping in & helping us skin out the deer. Eric is atempting a big deer kiss as well a little fun as well alot of fun for all of us to enjoy. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## j/card (Nov 30, 2009)

*nice doe*

This doe was not the biggest out there but she sure did get the monkey off the old back.


----------



## kevntaz (Jul 1, 2008)

*first kill*

I took up bow hunting 3 years ago and finally got my first kill last week. Almost bitter sweet that my first kill was in my backyard of our subdivision!! Out of my ground blind at 10yds. Thank goodness was only 10yds as the Rage broadhead opened when it hit the shoot-through mesh window. Was obvious by the size of hte tear in the mesh. Guess shooting mechanicals through mesh isn't a good idea. Stuck her in the shoulder and didn't get a pass through. She ran about 100yds and expired. Will be some good eating and now I'm more anxious than ever to get a deer from a tree stand.


----------



## aust bowhunter (Jul 11, 2007)

*Aust fox*

Here is a photo of my partener Debbies First game taken with the bow, fox taken at 6 meters .


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

aust bowhunter said:


> Here is a photo of my partener Debbies First game taken with the bow, fox taken at 6 meters .


Very cool!! Fox aren't easy targets!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Bagged my first buck  33yds, the Kobalt and slicktricks got the job done!


----------



## Derek A (Feb 6, 2009)

*I got my first bowkill on film! Check it out!*

http://www.huntvids.com/video/996/nybowhunter-com-presents-i-m-addicted

Awesome experience! A day I'll never forget!


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

z28melissa said:


> Bagged my first buck  33yds, the Kobalt and slicktricks got the job done!


:faint:


----------



## EdCamenzind (Nov 20, 2009)

That's a cool 3x3!


----------



## jnrodgers (Dec 29, 2009)

nice killz


----------



## -=Virus=- (Jan 1, 2010)

oh Happy,Happy,Joy,Joy.....

Been Hunting for Four years with a Bow, and found blood this year :teeth:
piled up after 20 yard run 
the next day in the same stand, took an older doe out.....
and one week later, i got my First Turkey


----------



## rudmover (Feb 1, 2009)

*My buddys incredible first kill*

Hi I'm posting these for my buddy Natedogg on AT becouse he's a little slow and can't figure his Iphone out. anyway I'll let him post up the details I'll just say I was stoked for him cause he put in the time and deserved it. 7x6 scored 305 green


----------



## Speednut111 (Jul 30, 2009)

I tell you for a first bow kill myself. I guess alot of us got does. And the ones that got bucks. That most of felt awesome. My heart pumped hard for the doe. Can't wait to get a Buck. I was told shooting a doe is great. But when you get a buck. It's undiscribable. I can't wait.

Great pictures everyone. Congrats


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Turkey from back in March, first bow kill.


----------



## Sugar (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job guys... I'll say some of you should just quit now....its all down hill from here with a couple of them slammers you took...lol


----------



## hunter0104 (Apr 8, 2009)

COngrats to all the 1st timers  . Makes me proud to see so many archery hunters successful!


----------



## wes589 (Sep 13, 2006)

Been bowhunting for many years and have shot many doe and small cull bucks, but this is my first buck I'll be hanging on the wall! Hunted him for 2 weekends. First weekend he was still rutting so he wouldn't get close and never stopped walking. This past weekend he came out early in the afternoon. 25 yard shot with a slick trick 100 did the job. Ran 140 yards. Haven't scored him yet, guessing around 140. I got the whole thing on video. Wish I knew how to get media on to my computer. Using an old 8mm camera, and tips on how to go about converting to dvd?


----------



## archeryhunter09 (Apr 27, 2009)

this is my first buck with the bow 
shot it at 20 yard while it was after a doe 
he ran about 90 yards into a corn feild were i found him later that night :thumbs_up


----------



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is the doe i got last month. first shot was a spine shot. so i went to put the kill on her from 10 yards in the stand, and hit shoulder blade. didnt feel like making her look like an indian ambushed her, so i cut her throat. wasnt fun at all, but it was a quick death for her. she was blind in her right eye


----------



## gundy99 (Sep 29, 2009)

Shot this boy on November 1st. He was chasing two doe, walked in right in front of me. What a day!


----------



## jazzy (Dec 2, 2009)

i had this 8 point on my property all summer "08" and didn't think he would last till gun season, so asked my buddy if i could use his bow. don't even know what kind it was. i got it from him a week before season started and took some shots. opening day evening he walked up to my ladder stand and looked up at me and sniffed a few times and walked to 20 yards and gave me a good quartering away shot and i drilled him. HOOKED EVER SINCE! this year bought a PSE Dream Season and love it!


----------



## Outback7028 (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome! Can't wait to put a pic on here for myself.


----------



## Outback7028 (Jan 13, 2010)

Where at in WA state? That is where I live.


----------



## jam21 (Jan 8, 2010)

My first deer with a bow. The day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## kris hubbard (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3695&pictureid=23960 my first bow kill and first buck 12 years old shot him at 25 yards he ran about 90 yards and crashed was so excited i lost my release lol happiest day of my life i will never forget it


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

rock77 said:


> My son's first with a bow 10/11/09



I killed my first on the same day as your son killed his first. I also killed it with a Diamond bow. Cool. 

Shot him at 27 yards with Diamond "The Rock." 
First bow deer ever! Dressed at 205#. 
Nice 21" wide (outside) 8-point. 
AWSOME! I'm sooo hooked! :shade:  :teeth:


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Had my first bowkill last night 34 yards on a gray fox. My 23 year skunk is over!!!!!


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

callou2131 said:


> Had my first bowkill last night 34 yards on a gray fox. My 23 year skunk is over!!!!!


Noice man!! My dad shot one out of a tree during elk seaon! It wasnt a first kill so i wont post the pic haha!!


----------



## Full Pull (Jul 8, 2007)

I picked up my Fallen Bud's Boy and took my first bow kill 145lb spike.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## deerslayer45 (Aug 29, 2006)

After 4 1/2 years of bow hunting, I just stepped up and bought my new HOYT Turbohawk, last week. Second time out with it was last night. Made up my mind at the beginning of the season my one goal was to get a bow kill. I have had several close calls but never even shot at one with a bow, but that was with my first and original bow, pse nova extreme.My cousin has been telling me for a year and a half that I needed to get a new bow before I would be able to get a deer, just had some bad juju on the PSE. Well last night was my night! Put corn out sat afternoon, checked it at lunch time yesterday, gone, put out 50lb and went and changed my clothes and headed back to the stand. I saw close to 50 deer last night, by far my best night hunting in 20 some odd years of hunting. Had deer coming in from everywhere, but they all came in looking right at me and never looking away long enough for me to stand and draw. Stood up on two different groups and both groups bolted out of there. All the deer were real edgy coming into the corn, staring me down and jumping at every little sound. Finally, the second group I stood up on came back in, maybe five minutes after they took off. Hung around for maybe ten minutes, the three big does started walking off and left this youg doe eating. She was standing behind a tree next to the corn pile, only thing I could see was her front half of her shoulder and her head and neck. Well I was tired of watching deer walk away and my blood was pumping, as she watched the three big does walk away, I stood, drew and settled the pin on her neck! Well...............she dropped where she stood! Shes not big by any means but she is my first bow kill and its been a long time coming for me! I guess it just took getting that new bow!


----------



## Nemo 91 (Jan 12, 2010)

This was my first deer with a bow, I was 12. My uncle sat on the ground in front of me in the stand and rattled in this 6 pt and he walked right in front of me at about 15 yds. I shot him with a PSE Spyder at about 50 lbs with a little bitty Rocket broadhead and hit both lungs and the heart.


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

*First ever at 15 years old*

i don't have the picture up yet but on November 7, 2009 (1 day after my half birthday) i shot my first deer EVER! it was a small 4X3 but i wasn't gonna pass on him as a first deer! his meat is still feeding the family... Unfortunately 2 weeks after i shot him we found the carcass of a 140 class 9 point that was hit by a car. o well... I can't wait for next year!! now that i have the first under my belt i gotta find the big daddy!! i have no problem taking a big doe though...


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

*First and second bowkill*

The first is a picture of my first bowkill. I think I was about 13 or 14. It is still my biggest buck to date. I was a little disappointed that I spine shot it the first time. As you can see I put a second arrow in him to quicken the process. 

The second is a picture of my second bowkill about 5 years later. Thought he was a lot bigger when I shot him. Still not bad though.


http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=31135215&id=21105217

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=21105217#/photo.php?pid=32268306&id=21105217

Hope these work. Not really sure.


----------



## muskalungee (Jan 4, 2010)

*My First Whitetail*

Well, I finally scored my first deer ever (last Saturday)! I grew up hunting pheasant and only remember going deer hunting with my father once when I was 12 (20 years ago). So as you can imagine, I had a lot to learn this year when I decide to pick up a bow for the first time and start chasing whitetail.

It was a long season for me, but one which I learned a lot along the way. I've overcome my paralyzing fear of heights, I went from never having seen a deer in the wild (while hunting them), to learning how to field dress...all in a matter of 3 months. I've learned how important it is to practice drawing your bow from your tree stand BEFORE the biggest buck you've ever seen is 15 yards from you. I've learned how you have to really pay attention to what's around you....b/c big bucks can move through the thickest of brush like a ninja on rice paper. But most of all, I've learned that it is not as easy as it looks on TV and that I can successfully apply the same logic and approach I take to fishing to deer hunting. Deer can be patterned, but they don't always stick to those patterns...so be ready to change things up at any time.


























-Mike


----------



## tw10136 (Jan 24, 2010)

*great idea*

i am going to start bowhunting next year. fixin to get my first bow to hunt with i cant wait i hope next year i will be somewhere on this page good job guys!


----------



## keldawg1992 (Oct 5, 2009)

nice buck


----------



## keldawg1992 (Oct 5, 2009)

im new


----------



## jeffery617 (Aug 4, 2007)

*My first coyote and my first buck with bow.*


----------



## bowhunternjx16 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow nice deer everyone


----------



## Aka (Apr 25, 2009)

*First Ram:*

First Ram with new DXT......








A"ka........808 Hunting!!!!


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*my first bowkill at age 31*

shot it with alphamax 32...god blessed me with a harvest


----------



## 1-1 fires (Aug 4, 2009)

*Javelina with a bow.*

Got my first archery kill!! Javelina boar, 32 yard shot and he went about 15 yards and died. Mathews Legacy shooting 100 gr Muzzy 3 blade. My dad was able to take one also with his classic Savage Model 99 lever chambered in .250-3000. Public land DIY! Awesome southern NM hunt!!


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

1-1 fires said:


> Got my first archery kill!! Javelina boar, 32 yard shot and he went about 15 yards and died. Mathews Legacy shooting 100 gr Muzzy 3 blade. My dad was able to take one also with his classic Savage Model 99 lever chambered in .250-3000. Public land DIY! Awesome southern NM hunt!!


Nice job at 32 yards! That's a good size shot on a deer, let alone a furry little pig! :darkbeer:

Ben


----------



## Bryanpm27 (Feb 10, 2009)

*First time ever in the woods.*

First deer ever killed with bow on opening day 2007


----------



## VanLogan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Here is my first bowhunting harvest*

It is a a Texas Dall Ram. I am making stew from him right now.
I stalked a small group of them for an hour until I could get close enough to this one and let him have it. I am brand new to archery, I bought a bow a month ago. I have never hunted before so this was a true first time experience.

I only released one arrow on my hunting day and it went right through the lungs. Ram ran 30 yards and dropped.

Bow is a Mathews z7 and the arrow was a victory v3 with NAP bloodrunner


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

congrats Van on a nice ram!

Here's the story of my first Whitetail Hunt EVER:

http://www.thearcheryhut.com/archeryphotowall.html


----------



## mwa (Jan 5, 2010)

*My first buck I killed with a bow in 2008*

He came in at 18yrds quartering away and I nailed him through the lungs and heart he ran about 40yrds


----------



## rossyoung_68 (Feb 14, 2010)

First buck with a bow, the first evening in a stand last fall and he was the first deer i had seen that night. I figured i couldn't pass him up since he was directly under my stand, so i let it fly!


----------



## STKFLPR (Feb 18, 2010)

*My first and second bow kills.*

The picture taken at night is my first bow kill....I plugged from 25 yards after putting a 200 yard stalk on him. The day time pic is of my second bowkill. 30 yard shot after 100 yard stalk. Enjoy!


----------



## Roll_Tide1977 (Jan 5, 2010)

That top one is a nice deer! Did you do it on your own or did you have an amazing guide help you out? And you're gonna have to return the favor to him for and put him on his first elk this year! Just kiddin man! Thanks for lettin me tag along and learn some of the ropes to this out west hunting! Maybe we can both connect this year!


----------



## brannick (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome thread. cant wait to post my first deer.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

You guys have been and done an awesome job this year... My congratulations go out to each of you and the excitement that you have brought throughout this season... Not to take anything away from the seasoned veterans, but for some reason you can NEVER top that feeling of the very first one with a bow big or small,, IMO... 

Again congrats on a job well done


----------



## tw10136 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys i dont have pictures but i shot a skunk in my backyard which was my first bowkill haha


----------



## Buckriser (Jan 28, 2010)

My first bowkill. I was stalking through the trees while this guy was bedded down, I inched closer and closer, he stood up and I drilled him.


----------



## xdamagexx (Jan 12, 2010)

my coworkers got me into bow hunting this past season. i have always had long bows and old PSE compound when i was a teen. my father gave me a PSE crossbow, which i still have but never used it. i never had good enough hunting to try. but this year with my feeder and great pic's it was looking up. so i bought a bow and went to work.. i shot this guy on Oct. 3. first time to draw my bow back on anything and he maybe ran 40 yards. once i heard the WHACK... i was hooked.. why have i missed out on all these years of potential bow hunting??? next deer i will take pics with my bow.. still to excited to pose properly. nice lil 9...


----------



## BCBrez (Mar 1, 2010)

I already wacked a few turkeys but this is my first deer. I got her at 52 yards with my bowmadness, radial x-weave, 100g slick tricks. Passed through both lungs and out the other shoulder, she only went about twenty yards. I was pumped to see how everything came together after so much practice. Awsome.


----------



## solocam89 (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attac...nt.php?attachmentid=739229&stc=1&d=1267830388

my first and second hog bow kills. kinda small but oh well its meat on the table!


----------



## elkslayerRoy (Mar 2, 2010)

*My first big game bow kill*

First elk bowhunting sucess 9/16/2009 Bear Truth 2 bow with Gold Tip arrows, Rage 3-blade broadheads at 40 yards.
Scored 364 6/8 P&Y gross, and 357 2/8 P&Y net.


----------



## toe-jam (Mar 13, 2010)

My first bow kill was this bobcat at 20 yards .


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

This was my first bow kill ever. Started bowhunting last year so I borrowed my uncle's backup bow (Golden Eagle). A little old but got the job done. She only ran about 30 yards and I was PUMPED. I don't know if I will be able to put the bow down for rifle season this year (i might be shunned)


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

*First Deer With Trad Bow!*

Everything came together and my first deer with the recurve is down! With four does below me I finally was able to draw and release a beeman ICS hunter carbon arrow tipped with a Muzzy Phantom 100 grn broad head! Talk about sweeeeeet! ;D
I put out a little feed and set my trailcam on it. A few days later I checked the cam and they were on it the next day! No good tree for a stand so I climbed a hackberry tree.








At first light I saw the cam flash. Looked down at the feed and there was a doe. 









While waiting for a broadside shot a spike came in and the doe ran off. 

I slung one right over his back! lol

A little later with my arrow still sticking up by the feed, this bunch came in.










It took forever for me to get in position to shoot, with all them eyes! Remember I'm standing on this branch! lol They kept looking up at me!








Finally everything was right and I let one fly hitting her high in the spine and she went straight down! I was pumped up!


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is awesome that you got all that on your trail cam. Congrats


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

this is my first buck with a bow. It scored 158 7/8 with 8 inch bases.


----------



## Bowtech Chuck (Jul 30, 2008)

*My daughters first bow kill*

This is my 12 year old daughter with her first bow kill. September 2008. She shot it with a Diamond Edge,I think she's hooked.


----------



## shooter 21 (Mar 13, 2010)

first bull with a bow


----------



## Ohiobowhunter85 (Mar 26, 2010)

*First doe and buck bow kills*

Buck is a 9pt taken from the Koho Milan public hunting area in Ohio in Mid October, shot from 30yds found at 50yds. Doe was taken at the Muskigum Watershed public hunting area in Knox County, Ohio, shot at 53yds found at 70yds.


----------



## BlueMntHntr (Apr 2, 2010)

this is my first archery buck. shot at 47 yards with my martin moab, vapor 3000 and G5 montecs


----------



## adolf209 (Jan 23, 2010)

This deer was my first archery kill. I got him in Northern California in the 2009 deer season. I shot him at 40 yards with my Jenning's Strike and a Crimson Cuda mechanical. He ran about 60-70 yards and expired.


----------



## randy3003 (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice guy's. You make me day to know archery is still as addicting as it was for me when I first picked up a bow 45 plus years ago. The rush is exhilarating isn't it. Great forum idea. Wish they were all this good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

I got my first bow kill last year on 9/27/09. It was the evening of the second day of the season. It was a small doe but it was still really as exciting because it was my third season out with a bow and I didn't have anything to show for it. I missed one due to misjudged yardage about 2 hours before so there was a little redemption involved and that made it even better. Unfortunately I don't have a picture because I shot her at about 10 minutes before dark and only had my crappy cell phone camera.


----------



## J-Meaux (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys have some great kills. This year will be my first bow hunting and i hope to take anything, let alone something as nice as what I've seen so far.:darkbeer:


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

*my first kills ever (with bow)*

These were my first kills ever with my bow. Didn't think bludgeons penetrated but I guess if you get em in the right spot. For some reason, I think this guy is going to be a little plugged up for a while.
I got close to some deer last year but never got a shot off, so I couldn't wait to get out in the field. Way more fun than using a rifle...


----------



## groundhog999 (Feb 23, 2010)

My brother and I with our first shots at an animal and 2 bow kills in one day!


----------



## bowhunter0 (Apr 21, 2010)

Something that I have always wanted to kill is an antelope. Maybe one day I will go. Nice Job


----------



## DIYbowhunter (Jun 22, 2009)

you gotta love this thread. I love see people get their first archery kill.


----------



## fowlmouth (May 6, 2010)

*first bow kill*

sat in the blind about 30 sec when 3 ran up to the feeder at 7 yds hit him and he droped like a stone. Spent the next 10 min tryin not to have a heartattack cant wait to do it agin


----------



## Kooty (Nov 13, 2009)

*WI Eastern Turkey*

My first with a bow.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

groundhog999 said:


> My brother and I with our first shots at an animal and 2 bow kills in one day!


Not only is it a couple of firsts, but a DOUBLE, with your BROTHER, and TROPHIES at that! Way to go!!


----------



## ckxtreme (Jan 18, 2010)

My first anything ever: Not a big bear, but it's the only one I saw where we were, and I was running out of time... this was last night.


----------



## chadschoff (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally after 7 days of hunting on various weekends it happened on Friday evening! Got into the blind around 6:30pm after getting the decoys set I saw a group of 3 hens and a tom down the hill north of me. It looked like they should come right up the fence line and right by the decoys, but of course they dissappeared below the crest of the hill. Then I hear some hen noises behind the blind and all I could think is @#%* they are going to slide in behind the blind and fly up to the roost without even seeing the decoys. Well at 7:45 a couple of hens did fly up but peeking through the back windows of the blind I could see 5 or 6 toms in full strut. I grabbed my slate call and made a soft series of yelps and the toms erupted into gobbles but did not budge from their hilltop view. I then hit them with a sharp series of yelps and a fighting purr. That did the trick one tom did the spit drum as he passed by the blind at about 2 ft. When he came around the blind and saw the decoys he came out of full strut and rushed up to chest bump the tom decoy. When it did not budge he jumped up into the air and I took that chance to bring the Hoyt Alphamax to full draw. When he landed he went back into full strut and gave me the Texas heart shot when he did I sent a Rage 3 Blade on its way....well it did the job! He was not the biggest tom on the block but he sure did put on a show!!! 19 lbs 9" beard and 3/4" spurs, my first ever archery kill!


----------



## capt1972 (Feb 16, 2010)

all nice first kills hope to get my first this year too


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice, all. The 'rents say if I kill a possum, we can eat it, and it really shouldn't be hard at all... Hope to put it on here soon


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

As promised here is the story and pics:

Got up to where I was hunting of friday afternoon. We went out and placed blinds out that night and looked for some sign. Saturday morning we got up at 5am, but got a late start getting out of the house. I got to my blind at 6:05 or so. Got the decoys out and just sat down in the blind when I heard the first bird gobble, he was close too. Called to him and he answered, sounded louder than before. I called and he kept answering, all the while getting closer. Right before he came out of the woods into the field that I was hunting I heard two more toms gobble bout 50 and 75yds away. He stepped into the field, full strut, about 25yds away and straight south of me. He saw the decoys and came right in. I wasn't really ready for him so I had to quickly, while trying not to be seen moving in the blind, get up bow up and ready to shoot. He came into about 10yds and I got a chance to draw. I think he saw me move because he started to leave, went a couple steps, stopped and got a slicktrick tipped FMJ through the pumpstation. He ran off into the woods after I shot and I lost sight of him.

After about a minute of calming down after getting my first animal with a bow, I texted the man who got me into bowhunting to tell him I got one. I got out of the blind found my nice bloody arrow and followed his tracks in the plowed field till he went into the woods. He went about 30yds into the trees and tipped over.

I was planning on being out hunting for a couple hours, but the whole thing came together in 20min, maybe less.

I was very excited and happy to call him in all by myself and get him with a bow. Turned out that it was an 8yd shot.


----------



## tjanders (Sep 4, 2008)

Boy, some people lucked out with their first bow kill!


----------



## Yinzer (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## blew (May 7, 2010)

I've been bowhunting for 6 years and finally connected. This guy has been showing up on my camera for 2 years, and I've been holding off for him or a couple other good bucks I've got pics of. I saw him once in January of 09, but he was out at 150 yards. I had sat that stand 4 times already and hadn't seen a deer, but thought I'd give it another try. After sitting about 2 hours and seeing several does he came in and gave me a 21 yard quartering away shot. I hit a little too far back, but it worked out. We found him 3 hours later about 150 yards from my stand. The first pic is from 08 and the rest from 09. He got just a little bigger and grew a split brow. I can't wait to get him back from the taxi!


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

Alot of nice first time bow kills here! Congrats to all.


----------



## huntanglergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

i cant wait to get my first bow kill!! its torture waitn on deer season to get here!


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

huntanglergirl said:


> i cant wait to get my first bow kill!! *its torture waitn on deer season to get here!*


Amen to that! I've only got one bow kill under my belt and I'm itching to get more! Come on September 25th!


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

ours starts Sep. 5th


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Kyhunter93 said:


> ours starts Sep. 5th


jealous...


----------



## snikwah (May 22, 2010)

first one with 45 lb marten howatt and hand made arrows


----------



## Glooscap (Apr 17, 2007)

*First Bow Kill Black Bear*

New Brunswick May 20th 2010 Lawrence Dyer & Sons 
I am officially hooked!


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

i hope the bear liked you from behind

i just could not resist:wink:


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

After 20 years of not bowhunting, I broke out my old Pearson Zb2, gave it a tuneup and started practicing in the summer of 2009. The following fall I slipped a rage into my first bow buck. He is no giant, even by Florida standards, but he got my heart racing. There is nothing like the thrill of harvesting a deer with a bow.


----------



## Jayb22 (May 19, 2010)

*First hunting*

This was my first year going out hunting where I had a license to hunt. I learned a bunch last year and can't wait to learn more this year. After going out for about 25 sits I finally got a shot at my deer. I watched him and a smaller 4 point coming my way for about 15min. They finally came into range at 15 yards away. I stopped him and made my shot. I hit him a little far back so left him for about a hour and found him 100 yards from where I shot him.


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

igorts said:


> i hope the bear liked you from behind
> 
> i just could not resist:wink:


reminds me of a particular scene in super troopers...
"HEY! ARE YOU OK SIR?!!! BEAR FU****! DO YOU NEED ASSISTANCE?"


----------



## Glooscap (Apr 17, 2007)

*Man You Guys Are Harsh!*



DIRTY_MONTANA said:


> reminds me of a particular scene in super troopers...
> "HEY! ARE YOU OK SIR?!!! BEAR FU****! DO YOU NEED ASSISTANCE?"


Cut a guy a little slack....I thought it was a pretty good picture, I would have never made the association but to each his own.:wink:


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

Glooscap said:


> Cut a guy a little slack....I thought it was a pretty good picture, I would have never made the association but to each his own.:wink:
> View attachment 794438
> 
> 
> View attachment 794439


ha...sorry. all in good fun. I think its more jealousy than anything...very nice bear for sure.


----------



## bowsrfriends (Jun 15, 2010)

Iv'e got 5 deer under my belt all with gun I really hope to get one with my bow this year!


----------



## US_Tank (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice pics guys!


----------



## robmechanic (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm hoping this will be my year for a post here.


----------



## arrowaddixtion (Jun 20, 2010)

*First kill*

Here is my first kill with a bow and first deer ever.


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

arrowaddixtion said:


> Here is my first kill with a bow and first deer ever.


congrats on a bowkill but i dont think you are suppost to aim for the head:zip:


----------



## lostcamo3 (Jun 9, 2010)

*The addiction of bow hunting*

Congrats !!! Welcome to the brotherhood of bow hunting. Just pause for moment and give thanks to God and keep on continue the addiction of bow hunting!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

Wildebeest calf,shot at 25 mts,double lung,arrow pass-through 
the shot was a bit high as i did not have time to range it,estimated at 30 mts [used the 30 mt pin], while the animal was limping away.it had broken it's leg in a poacher's snare,and the wound was infected,and had wire imbedded in it.
the second pic is of the wildebeest lying down.
estimated weight was around 95 kgs.
bow used was the Reflex Bighorn,70 #
arrows - Easton ST Excel,300,10 gpi
broadhead - 125 gr Rocket Ultimate steel fixed
method - walk and stalk
entrance was on the right side
the tracker asked me to kill the calf due to the nature of it's injury,and the farm owner agreed with the decision. 

after the 1st shot the calf walked about 70 or 80 mts and lay down.i walked around the back,got to within 15 mts [that's when i took the 2nd pic].
i was very concerned about the arrow placement and decided to take another shot,as the animal was looking around,moving it's head from side to side.
i put another arrow into the vitals and the calf ran for another 5 or 6 meters and collapsed.after seeing the exit wound and frothy blood i realised that my 1st shot was decent,and the 2nd arrow was not necessary.
the farm i hunted on was not equipped for bowhunters,nor did the trackers seem to be educated about bowhunting so,immediately after the 1st arrow,the tracker wanted to start after the animal.fortunately the area was flat and not very bushy so we could see the wildebeest.
i only got to look for the 1st arrow after all this,which confirmed the shot placement,which i now realise was not all that bad since the animal was quartering away slightly.the arrow was broken off just in front of the fletches,both pieces were found on 1 side of the blood trail,which was very easy to find,as there was copious amounts of bright, frothy blood.i think there was some lung tissue on the broadhead as well.


i did not pose with the animal as i felt that i did not hunt this poor beast but put it out of it's misery.


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

my first deer. got him last year, my first year bow hunting!


IMG_0526.JPG (76.7 KB)


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

Img_0526.jpg (76.7 kb)


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*My son*

With his first deer. We went with a x-bow and a gun the year before. I was so pumped that his first was with his bow. Shot her in the evening, we were a little unsure of the hit, and found her about 150 yards out the next morning. I was one proud Dad:teeth:


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*a big congrats are on order*

That's a good first deer and any first deer deserves a lot of credit from other bow hunters... definitely has credit to hunt this fall. Tell your son that it is definitely something to be very proud of.
please forward this to your son... be extra careful in a stand and use a rope and harness.. I have to pass along this so 2010 is the start of a non-accident deer season


----------



## hoyt87 (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats to all, great pictures everyone!


----------



## Cpete01 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! Great pics guys! I cant wait for Oct!


----------



## Browning86 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Wow*

Great page...Some of ya'll are going to have a tough time topping your first bow kill for sure. Nice pics.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

My son's first, several years back............


----------



## Planetcat (Jun 28, 2008)

*2009 First bow kill, first deer.*

Here's one from last season. First bowkill, first deer. And it was tasty!


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*first..*

the best thing I can add is better late than never. congrats. Every deer hunter has a first deer


----------



## flywise (Jul 13, 2010)

good amimals folks


----------



## 36fan (Nov 29, 2005)

I went out for a late season dear hunt in the snow last year, and this guy came through instead. I still haven't been able to harvest a deer, but I got a harder kill!
:moose2:


----------



## TangoKilo (Oct 17, 2009)

groundhog999 said:


> My brother and I with our first shots at an animal and 2 bow kills in one day!


WOW Nice antelope!!

Congratulations.

How far were the shots?


----------



## 36fan (Nov 29, 2005)

Hmmm...not sure what happened, but here is the pic:


----------



## Planetcat (Jun 28, 2008)

^Nice 'yote! Those aren't easy to come by. To bad they're not good to eat.


----------



## 36fan (Nov 29, 2005)

Planetcat said:


> ^Nice 'yote! Those aren't easy to come by. To bad they're not good to eat.


It was OK - we ground it up and made tacos with it.


----------



## EdgarAllenDoe (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats, on both your deer as well as for mounting it yourself. I should give that a try.


----------



## Ryanjack (Jul 20, 2010)

My first year bowhunting, and biggest deer


----------



## WNC Meat Seeker (Jul 21, 2010)

congrats


----------



## WNC Meat Seeker (Jul 21, 2010)

great kills


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

not exactly my first bow kill, but my first buck with a bow


----------



## labs1999 (Jul 4, 2008)

*first deer ever!*


----------



## bozojones69 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice first deer!


----------



## TxPapa (Dec 12, 2007)

*first buck w/ a bow*

After 13 years of hunting I got my first buck w/ a bow.
it scored 145. oct of 2007
























































That [was] him on the right


----------



## Talon370 (Nov 7, 2009)

The wife and I went on a 4 day bow hunt at Bowhunter's Paradise. I would recommend this place to anyone. But at the end of the 4 day hunt I shot this guy (Corsican) with my Mathew's Z7 and a 100 grain Atom broad head. Side note the Atom actually broke up inside the critter. But it was a great hunt looking forward to heading back again. This was my first bow kill. Very happy about it.


----------



## tkarcher3 (Nov 15, 2009)

great stories thanks for sharing


----------



## IVPpoint (Jul 31, 2010)

Neat thread! I hope to add a pic here soon.


----------



## gjgordo42 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great pics! Congrats all!


----------



## stewhurt (Jul 27, 2010)

ebeebe said:


> This is my first animal of any kind with any weapon. 2009 elk from Idaho public land 5x6, got him at 20 yards with my bow, buckmaster G2 shooting Cabelas arrows and Muzzy MX3 broadhead.


wow that is a nice one good job


----------



## stewhurt (Jul 27, 2010)

Ryanjack said:


> My first year bowhunting, and biggest deer


congrats thats a nice buck


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Aka said:


> First Ram with new DXT......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see why the knee pads would be nice out there. Congrats on the ram


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

First turkey with a bow 23.5lbs,1.5spurs, 9.5 beard. Dad called him to within 15 yds and i made a perfect shot right to the vitalshttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=825898&stc=1&d=1281032876


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

looking forward to posting a pic on here. havent gotten to go hunting yet, got just about everything im gonna need for when the season opens. ready for october to get here.


----------



## Death_Dealer (Jan 19, 2010)

This was my first buck ever, taken with a Hoyt Magna Tech and a Napp broadhead. It was a 161 inch 15 point. Those split double brow tines will spoil me the rest of my life.lol


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

nice deer!


----------



## bjtc_brian (Aug 23, 2009)

*Antelope*

Not my first bow kill, but my first ever Antelope kill. 50 yard shot, ran 50 yards. Did this without the help of any blinds or decoys. I am a happy person with this for sure. He is pretty small about 10".


----------



## PackBacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Hope to be able to post a pic in here soon. Really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## HarrisonHarvstr (Jun 9, 2010)

*My first compound kill buck on video*

I was fortunate enough to harvest this buck with my bear element the day before the 2008 gun season. What made it even more special was that my lil' brother captured every moment on video! check it out at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEdohvUkQEg and be sure to click the 480p version (better quality)


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*great video*

well done!!


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

HarrisonHarvstr said:


> I was fortunate enough to harvest this buck with my bear element the day before the 2008 gun season. What made it even more special was that my lil' brother captured every moment on video! check it out at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEdohvUkQEg and be sure to click the 480p version (better quality)


Funny thing is? I saw this video the other day on my own, and thought that it was pretty good...the excitement you put out there was awesome! Congrats!


----------



## LadyHunterCA (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is my husbands first bowkill...field dressed, she gave us about 90 pounds of meat. She was an old sow, probably around 6 years old, judging by her tusks and her behavior (hubby thought she was a boar when he shot her).
We are now a few days into deer season for our zone and hubby is hoping to tag a nice blacktail for his first ever buck kill.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*good news*

good pic too!


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

justlink said:


> finally able to get the pic off my camera. 2nd year of bow hunting, 3rd time out this year.


WHat the heck happend


----------



## canthitathing (Mar 30, 2008)

Hardly a story worth a picture, but since it was my first successful hunt after a few outings that were frankly embarassing, and because I think this thread is a great idea, here goes.
I had been out sparingly in other years and had perhaps one shot per year, some with a long bow using instinctive shooting (no sight mechanisms) in earlier years, and lately with a low quality compound. Most shots went right over their backs. I'm still beating myself up over an encounter in 2008 where I had a beauty 8 to 10 point standing broadside at about 10 yards but couldn't shoot because I did not clear a shooting lane in the direction where he stood. DOH.
In any event, last fall I took up a tree stand overlooking a watershed area behind my house. The area is residential/agricultural. My observations had shown the deer moving North from the corn/soy fields across the road from my house to the dense wooded area stretching East-West behind my house. This morning there was a slight breeze from West to East. The deer typically moved North between my house and the neighbors to the East. The neighbors Beagle was in his outdoor kennel this morning so I expected him to be my early warning system as the deer moved on his upwind side.
Just as light was coming up, the beagle bayed a couple of times then again about 10 minutes later. I envisioned a doe or two followed by a trailing buck. 
Half to 3/4 hours later, I spotted a doe with her fawn across the watershed. I had seen this pair a few times before. I watched her work her way up the watershed to the East. Half an hour later, the spike showed up following her trail. As he started to continue up the watershed, I gave him a few grunts causing him to look across the watershed towards my side. He started to follow the doe's trail again so I gave him a few more grunts. That was enough to get his interest and he started across the watershed towards me.
At 20 yards, he rubbed his massive (ha) spikes on some brush and moved to an open lane showing me his right side. After the shot, he ran back towards the creek, turned right for several bounds then reversed and ran back to the left. As he ran left, I could see the blood stream down his left side indicating what I surmised to be a liver hit. He bounded into the scrub brush on the other side of the creek and all was silent. What with him using up his last moments zig zagging in the watershed, I fully expected to find him just inside the scrub brush.
After retrieving my arrow with a good blood coating on it, I followed the blood trail through the goldenrod even though I knew where he would be. I found him exactly where I expected. The gutting showed a solid liver hit.
I followed up that October archery hunt with an 8 point during the November rifle season a three hour drive further North where I have hunted for over 30 years. Odd thing was, those two bucks were the only 2 bucks I saw all season. 

Does and spikes are now safe as I am holding out for a multi-tined buck, at least until the end of the season approaches if my freezer is still empty. Good luck all.


----------



## alamor (Aug 26, 2010)

not huge but my first respectable bow kill. Been bow hunting for 2 yrs now. And this is the biggest thing i've killed

can't figure out how to post pics in reply. But my avatar is my first bow kill


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*uploading pics*

scroll down to manage attachments.. click that button
click 'choose file'
select your jpeg image
then click 'upload'
you will have to type something in your message area and your title area

hope this helps..


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

250 pound hog!


----------



## KA94 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Nevada mulie*

After missing three other bucks I got lucky and made a good shot on this little guy.


----------



## jason400 (Oct 10, 2009)

My first kill was a for at 17 yards. Not much to brag about other than it was opening day and shot her just minutes after day break. The best part was that she ran back towards the road and died less than 30 yards from the road that was parked on. I only had to drag her 50 yards to the car. That doesn't happen much. My second kill was .95 miles from the road. There has been many since.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

jason400 said:


> My first kill was a for at 17 yards. Not much to brag about other than it was opening day and shot her just minutes after day break. The best part was that she ran back towards the road and died less than 30 yards from the road that was parked on. I only had to drag her 50 yards to the car. That doesn't happen much. My second kill was .95 miles from the road. There has been many since.


If a deer, any deer, was taken legally with a bow.... you deserve the right to brag


----------



## 734ryany939 (Aug 8, 2010)

I love this thread!! I havent got any deer with a bow yet...couldn't hunt the last 2 years. Come Oct. 1st and I will get some pics up on here!!!


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

This is my first buck I shot on my first year bow hunting. It was the first year owning are own house and land. And I'm A bowhunter for LIFE no more cold Wisconsin gun seasons for me!


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been hunting with the bow for five years. This was the first time I had shot at an animal besides a grouse with an arrow. It was around a 40yd shot, steep uphill and quartering away. No time for the range finder. Complete pass through. Tight behind his left shoulder exiting through his right. Also my first buck.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

elkslayerRoy said:


> First elk bowhunting sucess 9/16/2009 Bear Truth 2 bow with Gold Tip arrows, Rage 3-blade broadheads at 40 yards.
> Scored 364 6/8 P&Y gross, and 357 2/8 P&Y net.


WOW! Awesome Elk!


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*first..*

great first shot... excellent excellent


----------



## jwood10 (Aug 17, 2010)

the first time i ever went hunting i was 12 years old with a bow. my uncle stuck and arrow out 15 yards and said dont shoot past it. a 6-pointer was walking to me and ran into the damn arrow and trotted away. then 5 minutes later a 4 pointer walked up to my stand and i shot through a window in the leaves, breaking his spine. he dropped under the tree paralyzed. my uncle came up and saw my deer and went to slice his throat, the deer bucked at him and he chipped his tooth with his own knife. the 8 pointer on the right i shot last season with a bow.


----------



## KYBowtechMan (Dec 7, 2007)

*Daddy's Girl*

My 10 year old daughter killed her first deer on Saturday 9/11/10. We bought her a Parker Sidekick Extreme. It is set at 35 pounds topped off with NAP 85 grain Thunderheads. She practiced all summer until she was touching arrows at 20 yards. Our season came in last weekend and we had a couple of close encounters, but only saw a few deer with 40 yards being the closest. Yesterday we were sitting in a 15 ft buddy stand and saw 3 doe come in about an hour after we got settled. They stayed right behind us and eventually picked us off while walking right behind us. She was so disappointed because she couldn't get turned around to shoot the doe that was only 10 yards behind us and it ran off. Just before dark 5 deer came off the hill to our left and walked in behind us, but this time they did not hesitate. The 5 point walked right under our stand and out into the open where he stopped at 14 yards and my daughter placed her Beman ICS Hunter right behind his shoulder! She tracked the blood trail all on her own, and we found the deer about 85 yards from the shot. 

This was the best experience I ever had hunting.


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Job.


----------



## sam crosby (Aug 11, 2009)

Kybowtechman I'm sure I speak for the majority of AT ers by saying tell ur daughter congratulations. She has accomplished something many hunters never have and u both should be very proud which I am sure u are!


----------



## fxwg85 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tell her congrats on a fine job and a memory that will last forever!!!!


----------



## IDTOAZHUNTER (Apr 5, 2010)

*First Elk with a Bow*

It's been almost 13 years to the day that I last bowhunted for elk in Idaho. After a rifle season last year filled with nothing but people driving/walking/shouting over my friend and I, I'd had enough. I have no issue with rifle hunters in general, but this hunt was just not hunting, it was merely shooting.

It was pretty easy to convince my buddy to take up bowhunting. The Arizona season opened this past Friday with the bulls bugling it up pretty well in the morning and somewhat in the evening too. As vocal as the bulls were, they however had no intention of fighting or even coming in to check out a cow call. After a day and a half of being in the vicinity of elk but not seeing any, we moved to an area we had checked out before but not really hunted. After bumping a cow and calf and chasing some bugles that evening, we found a spot that felt was an area the elk were traveling through on way to either bedding or feeding. Turned out we were right. After about an hour of sitting, a truly monstrous bull made his way through the saddle. However due to an absolute act of stupidity on my part, I spooked the big bull as he stood at 30 yards. Suffice to say I was feeling the effects of big bull fever.

The next morning we returned to the same spot and the bulls were screaming all over the place. One bull sounded like he was getting closer and sure enough he followed the same trail the previous evening's bull took. He meandered slowly feeding as he went completely oblivious to our presence. As he passed behind a large pine tree at 20 yards I came to full draw. I think he heard the bow as it broke over and he stopped, but with his chest now exposed. As he stood broadside he stared at my buddy (who only made it to half draw) and I, I moved ever so slightly the sight pin on to the spot just behind his shoulder and let the arrow fly. I watched what seemed like in slow motion the arrow fly through the air and bury itself right where I wanted it. The bull busted out of course, but we could see that the arrow had penetrated deeply. About 70 yards away as he turned downhill, he collapsed and we could just see through the trees him thrashing at the ground before expiring. We decided to give him a half hour to make sure he was bled out. As it turned out the arrow passed between two ribs on entry, going through both lungs and hitting a rib on the other side which was broken by the impact but was enough to stop the arrow.

So meanwhile it seemed none of the other bulls in the area were bothered by this and they just kept on bugling. A few minutes later a cow came in leading a bull by about 20 yards. It looked like we might just get a double. The cow came right down the same trail stopping in the exact spot that I had just shot my bull. As she surveyed the terrain the bull started bugling and grunting. Eventually the cow decided she didn't like what she was seeing or smelling, I don't know. She made a left turn and moved out taking the bull with her, so no double. A few moments after this, yet another bull passed by, but above us and out of range.

So no double, but that was probably okay, the real was work was just beginning. After quartering the elk, trimming off as much meat as possible and one nasty bee sting, we hauled out the meat on our backs. Fortunately it was a pretty short hike back to the truck. There aren't too many hunts more fun than chasing elk in September. My buddy still has his tag, guess where we'll be next weekend?

I shoot a Hoyt Turbohawk set at 65lbs, Easton Flatline D.O.A. carbon arrows and 3 blade 100gr Wac 'Em broadheads.


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## mako1854 (Sep 20, 2010)

The night before I noticed a fresh scrape and set up the camera.By the size of it looked like a nice buck.
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee102/ForeverHahna/FIRSTHUNT81810017.jpg
The next morning set up 3/4 a mile away where i had been watching this guy and a few others for about 3 months now just waiting for opening day.
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee102/ForeverHahna/Fishies/8-19-10027.jpg
Opening morning we set up at 4:45 AM to beat a doe to the spot, she had been coming in around 5:30 AM and staying till one of the bucks ran her off. 
About 7:05 and this is what we had.
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee102/ForeverHahna/FIRSTHUNT81810004.jpg
After dressing him out I went to pull the camera which was about 3/4 a mile away were I took him and this w3as the pic I got from the night before.
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee102/ForeverHahna/FIRSTHUNT81810017.jpg
I never would have guessed it was the same buck that far away and across that many busy roads.


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is mine. Deffinitely not the biggest, but will be the most unforgetable for me. Shot him 10 minutes after sunset leaving me with only 20 minutes of diminishing light. The terrain was rough and dark came in quick. Waited till morning to find him. With the light, he was an easy find, but in the dark, there are too many rocks and cliffs in the area to even chance it. A big thanks to all those that helped me get to this point.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

first bow kill on big game other then the elusive stripped gopher. those critters are fast. 13 yard shot opening evening in WI. had the shakes terrible but was able to keep the cool and make a great shot didn't make it more then 40 yards i'll never forget this. that and i tagged out on opener


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

*First archery blacktail buck*

My son shot this sweet blacktail with his 31 maxxis.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH7eHYCPoyA


----------



## dsucowboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Opening day Maryland doe down, first archery kill!


----------



## ribbedturtlenec (Mar 6, 2010)

First bow kill.
8 pt buck, 9/19/10 in MN.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

highcountry68 said:


> My son shot this sweet blacktail with his 31 maxxis.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH7eHYCPoyA


Love those dark racks!! Congrats!


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*Congratulations!*



ribbedturtlenec said:


> First bow kill.
> 8 pt buck, 9/19/10 in MN.


It's great to see pics of people getting their kids involved. That picture shows why many of us (me included) need to get more kids interested

GREAT PIC


----------



## LocoECJPA (Jan 3, 2009)

*First bow kill, first bull!!*

Finally connected! Had a great hunt and saw many nice bulls but this guy was a little too bold and gave me a shot at 60. Going to be great eating for a year and I wasn't going to pass on a branch antlered. Love the Drenalin and slick tricks; heck of a noise on the pass thru.

A week in the mountains w/ great hunting partners and tons of elk made it an awesome hunt with amazing memories. Back to the grind... 'til spring turkey!


----------



## WRC 51 (Sep 11, 2010)

I dont have any pictures but my first bow kill is something I will NEVER forget. I had hunted with a rifle for quite a few years and my father -in-law convinced me to try the bow, he has been a bow hunter for as long as I have known him and very good at it. Anyway after shooting the bow for maybe 11/2 years I felt I was ready to actually deer hunt with it. It was opening day and I spotted two small forked horn bucks feeding in some tall grass and worked my way in to them to about 35 yards(or so I thought). The larger of the two offered me a nice shot and I released an arrow only to have it fly over him back by just a few inches. He blasted into the timber and to my surprise the smaller of the two moved into the same spot he had been, the next arrow found its mark just behind his shoulder with a thru and thru shot. That was about 10 years ago, he was my first and last bow kill but I will get lucky again one day soon. Still the biggest thrill I have ever had hunting!


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

LocoECJPA said:


> Finally connected! Had a great hunt and saw many nice bulls but this guy was a little too bold and gave me a shot at 60. Going to be great eating for a year and I wasn't going to pass on a branch antlered. Love the Drenalin and slick tricks; heck of a noise on the pass thru.
> 
> A week in the mountains w/ great hunting partners and tons of elk made it an awesome hunt with amazing memories. Back to the grind... 'til spring turkey!


I think your face paint might give you away... should try a more natural color...:lol3:


----------



## mwm2v (Nov 5, 2008)

(first time trying to post a pic)
my gfs fisrt buck (gun) in SC it was an awesome hunt and experience. she wasnt to thrilled about the blood on the face tho so i had to take it easy on her


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Well I am certain;y glad to see a bunch of new faces and awesome pics.. 
That said MWM2V.. that is no initiation bloody face... Congrats to all that have been successful this year thus far


----------



## Youngun15 (Aug 30, 2010)

where in sc do you hunt


----------



## mwm2v (Nov 5, 2008)

we have a lease in barnwell SC


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

First whitetail with a bow, gross score of 93.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

I got my first bow kill today! Mule deer doe. 40 yard shot quartering away hit her about 3" behind the ribs on her left side and the arrow came out of her right front shoulder. She was down within 50 yards!


----------



## 176"buck (Jul 7, 2010)

My 13 yr old son Kade killed his first deer with a bow today.It was a yrlng but didn't diminish the experience.He missed the deer and she came back ,then he missed again and she came back,the last time was the charm.She fell in sight from 37# Edge and 85 gr Thunderhead.All teeth and gums from the stand!


----------



## JMOOOZ (Dec 6, 2009)

My son took his first harvest this past Monday. He worked hrd this year to get his permit, practice, set stands.... All paid off, I'm one proud pappa...


----------



## MonsterTruck (Sep 7, 2010)

KYBowtechMan said:


> My 10 year old daughter killed her first deer on Saturday 9/11/10. We bought her a Parker Sidekick Extreme. It is set at 35 pounds topped off with NAP 85 grain Thunderheads. She practiced all summer until she was touching arrows at 20 yards. Our season came in last weekend and we had a couple of close encounters, but only saw a few deer with 40 yards being the closest. Yesterday we were sitting in a 15 ft buddy stand and saw 3 doe come in about an hour after we got settled. They stayed right behind us and eventually picked us off while walking right behind us. She was so disappointed because she couldn't get turned around to shoot the doe that was only 10 yards behind us and it ran off. Just before dark 5 deer came off the hill to our left and walked in behind us, but this time they did not hesitate. The 5 point walked right under our stand and out into the open where he stopped at 14 yards and my daughter placed her Beman ICS Hunter right behind his shoulder! She tracked the blood trail all on her own, and we found the deer about 85 yards from the shot.
> 
> This was the best experience I ever had hunting.


That is pretty neat that at 10 years old she has the drive and the commitment that most hunters wont have there entire life!


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

First bowkill.. 1990 and I was 15yrs old. Harvest was in Muskingum County, OHIO. 2 Days before gun season. Scored Gross 164






2010 remount


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Dec 12, 2007)

Tiggie_00 said:


> First bowkill.. 1990 and I was 15yrs old. Harvest was in Muskingum County, OHIO. 2 Days before gun season. Scored Gross 164
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
That's a deer right there:mg:


----------



## ldmiller (Dec 23, 2009)

Tiggie_00 said:


> First bowkill.. 1990 and I was 15yrs old. Harvest was in Muskingum County, OHIO. 2 Days before gun season. Scored Gross 164
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he got neck implants! :shade: Great buck.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

ldmiller said:


> Looks like he got neck implants! :shade: Great buck.


why not? the buck sure looks great.... if he can look a litter better in a mount, then that is fine with me


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's my first bow kill last wednesday! She was hit further back then I would have liked but hey that's bow hunting I'll get better!


----------



## NCBoneCollector (Jun 15, 2010)

*Got my first one tonight*

Finally at the beginning of my fourth season bowhunting, everything came together.


----------



## David1414 (Apr 25, 2010)

Im still working on my first bow kill so whoever wants to invite me to their land pm me haha.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

good spike!
and.. whoever actually wants to come to Brimfield... you're PRE-invited


----------



## countrykang8 (May 29, 2008)

Nice ram. Where in Texas did you take this guy? Hunting ranch?


----------



## Kounty King (Sep 30, 2010)

Testing


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

I shall be posting a picture in here soon enough ! Everything's going to come together within the next few weeks !


----------



## jdrake19 (Sep 1, 2010)

After bow hunting (not very hard) for 12 years I finally connected. This year I have prepared more than ever and got serious about it! She ran about 80 yards. 18 yard shot.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes.. after I shot my first buck and it scored 164. I didnt hunt again for 19yrs.. Then last year I shot a 141 buck my first year back. So I had my first deer remounted the 2009 cape. It turned out great .


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Finally connected last night on a doe. I have been bowhunting for 6 years now had many close calls. As soon as I get pics I will post them.


----------



## munsonRN (Sep 18, 2009)

*Buck down in Michigan*

I just posted this, and technically this was my second. I really didn't get a good pic of the doe last year, but this is my FIRST buck EVER. Man, was I excited. Getting him out of a swamp sucked as he weighed in at over 200 dressed. Ugh.


----------



## louiemdj (Sep 8, 2010)

This was actually a few weeks ago on the 2nd day of bow season in Missouri. This is my first year bow hunting too.


----------



## sugarflathunt (Aug 2, 2010)

Not nearly as impressive as some of these firsts but i'm proud anyway.


----------



## CitySticker (Sep 5, 2010)

sugarflathunt said:


> Not nearly as impressive as some of these firsts but i'm proud anyway.


It's meat in the freezer man!...I'm impressed!. This is my Brother in Laws 5th year out....still waiting in anticipation to get deer period. Congrats!!


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is my first bow kill she was taken at 30yds and with a double lung shot she only went 30-40yds.

Shot placement could have been a little better but for the first time it's not too bad I think.


----------



## Dan B (Jan 5, 2005)

Oct 5 2002. I remember it like it was yesterday. First hour of my very first time afield with a bow. I thought I missed the first shot because he hopped a couple steps and stopped. I was reaching for another arrow when he tipped over. I was instantly hooked and have only gun hunted once in the past 8 years.


















First Coyote last season from the ground out of a blind.


----------



## tomfool (Sep 15, 2010)

Good JOb and congrats everyone! those are some beautiful animals


----------



## coyotekiller (Apr 10, 2006)

My 9yr old shot his first deer this yr with his bow. He was absolutely pumped after the shot.


----------



## Caleb W. (Oct 18, 2009)

After 3 years of terrible luck, missing the same buck twice in one hunt, picking the stand a big buck DIDNT go to (checked cameras later), blah blah blah, the whole nine yards, it finally all came together. And man it was an experience.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

coyotekiller said:


> My 9yr old shot his first deer this yr with his bow. He was absolutely pumped after the shot.


That's awesome. My kids are young yet, but I remember my youngest brother's first kill...I think I was more excited than he was. Congrats to you both.


----------



## kampfire (Aug 28, 2010)

First bow deer, actually Wicked Ridge Crossbow. Thought I hit her a little far back, but got the heart, and went about 30 yards.


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Second bow season, first bow kill. I took off the first two weeks of bow here in Pennsylvania. The Saturday before opening I was putting some last minute touches to my stands and slipped coming down the ladder when finished. Thank the Lord I was wearing my safety vest and tied into my LifeLine. I caught my left leg on a rung and hyper-extended it backwards tearind my hamstring and calf muscles. I also twisted my back. After missing 4 days of work and visiting the Chiropractor for sciatic pain I was only able to hunt 3hours on opening day. By Tuesday I was in the Hospital getting Doppler to check for blood clots and unable to sit more than 15 minutes at a time. A few more visits to the bone cracker and I did a trial run Friday evening. I was in the tree at 5:15 pm and had a doe down by 5:45. Shot her at 5 yards, complete pass thru.She ran 60 yds. and fell. All in in all not bad for an old guy with a bum leg and sore back, if I must say so myself.


----------



## lilbilly (Oct 3, 2010)

@dan b -- beautiful piebald, and great lookin coyote too!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

coyotekiller said:


> My 9yr old shot his first deer this yr with his bow. He was absolutely pumped after the shot.


WOOOHOOO... GREAT job....


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

This is my first with a bow. PSE and a rage broad heads. The deer dressed 110 pounds.
Some good eating


----------



## Dallaskirk036 (Sep 7, 2010)

*First bow kill*

*Got my first bow kill tonight on a pretty decent 8 pointer. He was weighted at 200lbs. I shot it with my Mathews DXT 70#/30" from 30 yds. He maybe ran 70 yds.*


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## cofish (Oct 7, 2009)

*First Big Game/Bowkill*










I have been hunting since I was 12 and finally yesterday 6 years later... got my first deer! Wished for a buck but at least I got her with a bow. Also this is the exit wound hit her right behind her left shoulder! Hit her in the heart liver and both lungs dropped 20 yards later!


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

*1st archery kill ever and it is a ..... BUCK!!*

I have only been shooting a bow since last Fall, and had gone out a few times this fall, I had seen a ton of deer, but unable to get any shots... I text my husband at 839 told him I was bored and I couldn't believe I wasn't covered in deer. At 0911 I text him, heard deer coming toward me, BUCK... he walked behind my stand and I drew, and waited for him to come into the shooting lane.. and release, I was actually able to watch the arrow hit the deer.. It wasn't a very good shot, I shot him in the spine and had to get down and kill him.. but I connected!!! SUPER EXCITED!!! Meat in the freezer and antlers on my son's wall!!! To boot, there were 2 does in front of my stand and they never even left out of there! until I started moving around alot, texting, and my husband, actually called! Then my dad and husband came and helped me recover my kill.


----------



## clinometer (Aug 21, 2005)

*First Kill*

Shot this October 9 after five years.


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

Heart shot a coyote tonight for my first official bow kill! Pictures and short story to come sometime tomorrow, just had to share!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

I am glad to see the excitement.. Very rewarding IMO


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

I posted earlier in the Live from the stand thread, but thought I would add it here as well. I have been bow hunting for about 10 years and have lost a couple nice deer on bad placed shots or what have you. Finally yesterday (10/11/10) I got my first "confirmed" bow kill. She came up a fence row with another mature doe and she made her way across the fence row into the woods. She quartered away at 14 yards when I let her have it. The Magnus buzz cut went in right above her right front leg and exited about 3 inches or so up her left rib cage. Double lunging her and she ran about 75 to 100 yards into the corn stubble.
The best part of it all, my 11 year old son was sitting with me and got to see it all!!


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

First Bow Deer, First Buck (10/14/10) Nice Indiana 9 pt


















First Bow kill, First Coyote










It's been one hell of a week!


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

kampfire said:


> First bow deer, actually Wicked Ridge Crossbow. Thought I hit her a little far back, but got the heart, and went about 30 yards.
> 
> View attachment 912442
> View attachment 912441
> View attachment 912440


 Bro, thoses cuts on the heart is from field-dressing. UR shot was s tad bit far back for a heart shot. Congrats on your 1st kill!


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

*My wife's first harvest!*

This is her second year hunting and it's her second arrow released. She missed a small buck last year and from there got hooked. We have been shooting 3D during the summer so she has become a great shot. She shot this doe at 34 yards with her new Hoyt Vicxen and Magnus Stinger 4-blade.


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

*My first bow kill*

6 pt, 150 bs.. 2nd deer ever, 1st with a bow! My hubby got one the same morning, a button buck, his 1st with a bow too!

This is my 3rd year hunting, 1st year hunting with a bow!


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

good job everyone!!!!


----------



## Corkman (Feb 3, 2010)

Not my first bow kill, but my first bear with the bow. This is only the 2nd bear I've seen in the wild. I had one at 12 yards 11 years ago before we had a bear season. I shot this 294 pound sow at 25 yards. One of the coolest moments in my 30 years of bow hunting.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

My nephew Justin with his first ever deer. Age 15. Bowtech equalizer 22 yard shot, o yard recovery. Great job Justin you made me and Dad real proud.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

first deer with a bow 10-12-10


----------



## DRAG RACER (Dec 28, 2009)

Started off in kansas. We have been watching several deer on the trail cameras on a feed pattern so we took the opportunity to go try to tag one. The first night my son sent me a pic from his phone of a 130" tall eight pt that he walked. I said are you nuts you have never killed one with your bow. He said dad Im prepared and shooting well and I want a big one. So friday comes and I get the call while in my stand and he says" Dad I shot one" I said was it the eight pt you walked he said no this thing is huge!!!!.. So I get there and we track this deer in crp till 2:30 in the morning and i am questioning his shot. He says Dad"I center punched him 3" behind the shoulder broadsde. I said "OK". He did not get a pass thru as he is shooting a Bowtech set at 60lbs with a draw lenght of 27". "I saw the arrow,there was only half of it showing" I have learned that tracking in crp at night is dificult. well to make a long story short we came back in the morning and the deer was only 20 yards from where we stopped. I am proud of my son and its a great buck!!! it will take a few to get the pic on here!!!


----------



## DRAG RACER (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## whitetail addic (Sep 12, 2010)

*First Bow Kill*







I first would like to say "THANKS" to AT and all the members for the information you willingly have shared with me and lots of others. I'm 64 yo and purchased a Pearson Pitbull bow from a friend 4 weeks ago. Shot every day till opening day of bow season in Alabama this past weekend. First day in my climber and I score a 90lb doe at 12 yards and she falls dead in 30 yards. What a rush. I'm HOOKED. 

Thanks Again Will


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

congrats to everyone!! great thread.. just don't be afraid to send any venison to my address


----------



## daminoman90 (Jun 30, 2010)

First buck 10/18/10 Double lung shot at 43 yards with my dream season


----------



## mars1107 (Apr 13, 2010)

1st year bowhunting,1st bow kill.This saturday evening single boar came out 14yds from my feeder and I smoked him.I had just setup a pop-up blind 30 mins before he came in!!! Sorry about the arrow still in him it apparently ricocheted off his shoulder and entered his spine I wasn't able to get it out until I skinned and quartered him.


----------



## honda_racer_98 (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally after 2 weeks of hunting I decided to shoot this spike today. I have passed him up 3 different times but I decided to get some meat in the freezer and hunt for horns the rest of the season. I shot him at 8am with steady rain here in Va. He is my first deer with a bow but many more to come, I am deffinately hooked!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Lots of young faces, many older faces BUT all still hold excitement... Congrats to you guys with your firsts


----------



## K9COP (Aug 20, 2010)

This is my first deer taken with a bow. Even though it is only a doe I am as proud of it as any buck I have killed with a rifle.


----------



## FredJer (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations to all. Welcome! The addiction has just begun! It only gets better!


----------



## sabreshooter2 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just shot my first whitetail with a bow yesterday! It was my second time out in my new ol'man multivision. Was literally about to fall asleep in that thing cause its so comfortable when i heard something coming in from behind me. As soon as i saw her i stood up and drew back and found a small hole in the thick bushes she was walking through and when she stepped into it i tried to stop her but she didnt so i let one fly and like the grim reaper motto goes i watched her drop! Waited it out for a few hours then went and got her. 104 pound doe. I have been tryin for my fist with a bow for two years now and after 10 years of gun hunting i dont know if i will ever go back. Im HOOKED! I wish i had a picture to post but i only have one and it is on my buddys camera. Im so proud of that deer and will always remember it!


----------



## luloff18 (Jan 23, 2010)

took 3 yrs but i finlly shot one with the bow last night nice iowa doe!


----------



## jake95 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was on my way to my blind when i spotted 5 deer, they saw me but didn't really do anything, so i slowly made my way into the blind and set everything up, the deer didn't spook, they just seemed nervous and slowly started to walk away, about 5 mins. later then came back, so im waiting for about 20 mins and none of them presented me with a shot, until one, he turned broadside and i got ready, i aimed and released, but as soon as i released i knew something was wrong, i was wearing a bigger jacket then usual and the string hit the arm of my jacket causing my arrow to go way off target, i hit him in the back leg, the arrow went in to the fletchings, he kicked and jumped then ran. i felt pretty bummed because one, i wounded a deer, and two, it was getting dark and i wouldn't have enough time to wait to track a gut shot deer. especially being there coyotes out there and they would have had dinner before i got to it. so i waited about an hour( i know i should have waited longer but like i said it was getting dark) then i went to the spot where i shot him, i saw some hair and a few drops of blood, i then saw some blood smeared on a branch and my arrow which was covered in blood, along with some fat/meat on the ground, so i knew i fatally hit him, so i followed the blood trail for about 30 feet, then i couldn't find anymore blood. so i started to look around and couldn't find anything, then i got worried, then my dad called me over and said "theres your deer" and sure enough, he hadnt made it 35 yards from i hit him. i attached a few pics of him, it turns out he was a button buck. i used a nap bloodrunner broadhead, and as you can see in the second pic, it made a huge ENTRY hole, atleast 4 inches across

I got him with my bowtech soldier, 28" draw and 50 pound draw wieght


----------



## matt068 (Oct 1, 2008)

My 14 yr old sons first bow kill oct 19. Button buck at 18 yds out of ground blind overlooking our forage oats. Shot was quartering away arrow entered last rib thru liver both lungs out off shoulder. Track job was a total of 35 yards . Being able to watch and share this w/ my son priceless!!!


----------



## xxevilfrogxx (Mar 8, 2010)

First Buck! Taken about a month ago.


----------



## BackstrapAssasn (Jan 30, 2010)

*First Archery Kill*

After driving 6 hours home to spend the week hunting the archery season with my dad I harvested this doe. I am 24 y/o and after hunting 10 years I finally bought a bow for my birthday in March, shot it all summer, and even convinced my dad to buy a crossbow and join me (lifetime gun-hunter). After passing on some small bucks I decided to take this doe on my last day home. This is also from the WMU in PA that gives out 150,000 doe permits so I'd like to think I was also doing my part. Real proud of this one, no matter the age/size/story,just sucks my post has to fall under this other dude's monster haha. Thanks for letting me share AT, congrats to all others!!


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey everyone
Just a note...Well. I am in need of some support for my daughter Madison today guys. 

We have WT doe tags and have dedicated the entire year to archery hunting this spot...we had a pair of does come in and stop at a bait pile 50 yds from the blind, the BIG doe came to 40 yds to check the decoy and gave a great broadside shot for Madison, she drew her Xforce NI settled the pin and squeezed the release, whoosh the arrow left the bow and smack drilled the doe, the shot was little far back she jumped abut 30 yds and stood there hunched up for 20 minutes. The whole time more, and more and more does, kept coming at one point we had 16 does in front. 

Well, she laid down at 5:10 pm, at 5:40 pm her head went down (we could see her in the grass...so at 5:45 a doe came from the bait to check out the decoy and since we thought Madisons doe had expired I drilled her at about 10 yds, she ran 15 yds and dead...liver shot, and there are still 8 does at the bait.

SO...5:50 pm we climb out of the blind, did not notice there were 4 does standing in the creek bottom 15 yds from Madisons doe and when we climbed out of the blind the exploded...holy **** Madisons doe got up and ran for 25 yds or so then stopped and looked back...then it got too dark. We backed out and are headed out this morning to see if we can find her...

On the walk back to the truck she was crying and really upset at the turn of events...this is her first bow kill...and is very emotional right now...

As the dad and hunting teacher, I am very new to bow hunting and this is only my 2nd animal with a bow so, had I known the does were going to keep coming we would have certainly waited for a closer shot...however, Madison is an active 3d shooter and FITA archery shooter and when she was 11 yrs old won a Silver Medal at Sask Summer Games Shooting 45, 35 and 25 meter distances...so skill wise there is no concern from me as a dad..she can shoot with the best...we practice ALL the time, from various positions..sitting, kneeling standing, etc

So guys...if you have any similar stories or words of encouragement for Madison she could really use them...we are headed out right now...

Thanks for reading and sharing...

Here we are with the success...thanks for your stories and thoughts


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

This is my first antlered deer ever.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=8853 
Got him this morning. Double lung shot. 60 yard recovery


----------



## whitetail_fever (Jul 9, 2010)

*KY - October 2010*


----------



## ccall29 (Dec 22, 2009)

10/22/10 1st ever with a bow! 









and 10/28 1st buck with bow! Totally Hooked


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

This is my first bow kill and first buck. Shot him on Saturday October 30, 2010. He was 10 yards quartering away, got a pass thru and shot him through the heart. A 3 pointer.


----------



## caribsteve (Feb 19, 2010)

This is my first season and first harvest
Harvested yesterday 11-1-2010


----------



## theidbreder (Jun 24, 2010)

This 10 pointer isn't a monster but he is the first buck I have killed with a bow so I am pretty proud of him. On Nov 2nd '10 at 4:00pm, I was able to pound a rage in front of his left shoulder through his heart and it ended up barely poking out of his right arm pit with my Monster 7. I watched him run uphill and pile up about 60 yards away... Now I jsut need to figure out if I should shoulder mount him or get a european mount.


----------



## nathans (Nov 3, 2010)

what.. is.. this picture of??


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

*First deer taken '10*

This was my first deer ever taken. I was lucky enough to of taken him with my bow. The first day out I went in the stand for about 6 hours and jumped a doe while climbing up my ladderstand. I figured that she was beding in a thin treeline with tall grass by the corner of the woodlot I was hunting. I planned on going out the next morning a little earlier and a little quietter to try to ambush her on her way to her feeding site. I got into my stand before the sun was up and sat there for about 2 hours and along comes this 8 point down the same trail I walked to my stand. He was upwind of me and had no idea I was there 20 yards yards away up in a tree wearing my ASAT leafy suit with a Rage 2 blade slowly coming to full draw. I remember saying to myself "Pick a spot" under my breathe and slowly pulled my 20 yard pin up his front leg and on him center mass. The release was the beginning of an awesome display of power from this buck as the arrow buried down to my bright orange fob this buck took off full speed through a small treeline into the freshly cut soybean field. He made his final 75 yard sprint on one breath of air because there is absolutely no way he could of even taken another because both of his lungs were for the most part cut all the way in half. The broadhead opened on contact, sliced through the lungs and cut a rib cleanly in half. I remember looking around the big walnut tree I was in to watch him run through the field, and as about the same time he did a front flip and slid about 10 yards I almost fell out of my stand as I was shaking so bad. After getting up to him and finally realizing how big they actually were up close, I had to call my wife out to help me load him up in my truck. She in turn brought our two year old son out also. The sun just came out in the perfect spot for this picture. I AM HOOKED!


After two weeks I decided it wasn't enough with so much of the season left, so I bought a bonus antlerless tag to go back and get my doe I saw my first morning. Within two more 5 hour outings I finally bagged her also. This time with a slick trick mag through her main artery on the top side of her lungs. That is quite a good story roo but no pics.... Sorry


----------



## smshinall (May 16, 2008)

Heres a better picture. :teeth:

Take a youngster on your next outdoor experience!


----------



## jess_342 (Sep 11, 2009)

First whitetail, first buck, first bow kill

14 yards broadside, he ran about 32 yards from my stand before piling up. i am hooked


----------



## KansanShooter (Oct 28, 2009)

First Bow kill ever. Thought it was a doe untill i recovered it this morning. It's a little button buck. Took it double lung with my AR31 and G5 Montec. 15 yrds


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

My first archery kill, what a rush! I was hunting from the ground, literally sitting "Indian style" on the ground and he came less than 10 yards from me when I took the shot! Words can not describe........I'll just say I'm hooked for life!


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Dec 12, 2007)

NICE! I'm going to try that! Congrats


----------



## smith45acp (Oct 21, 2010)

Bittersweet first kill


Got a buck last night around 6. First archery kill ever so to say the least I was shaking and my heart was hammering out of my chest.

I wasn't sure about how my shot went because the light was low. I waited a good 45 minutes and climbed down, found my arrow, and found good consistent blood.

It petered out into some thick brush a couple hundred yards away and I lost the trail.

I get back out at first light, crawl on my hands and knees inches at a time and pick up the trail, find the deer. By then it's 9am and the sun had found him.

I get started pulling back the skin and there is a really strong odor coming off the meat, and it looks awful dark at the edges.

I hated to let it waste but someone else agreed with me that it had turned.

My hit turned out to be not as awful as I feared. Straight through the top of the back, bouncing off the spine and through the ribs pass through using rage. Which sure enough cut 2 inches at entry. I just missed all the vitals


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

smith45acp said:


> Bittersweet first kill
> 
> 
> Got a buck last night around 6. First archery kill ever so to say the least I was shaking and my heart was hammering out of my chest.
> ...


Did you at least take pictures? Share with the class!


----------



## lilfeucht (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I finally got my first buck with a bow! He is a main frame ten with a little kicker off his brotine. Any idea what his gross score would be?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

I am not good at scoring but he does have great mass. Anyway you cut it that is a nice deer whether it be your 50th deer or your 1st.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Let's kill some deer.....


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

The can call is tough to beat on lone bucks this time of year. Heard this six point buck coming, directly downwind of me, scent control is working. He walked through a shooting lane at 40 yards and disapeared into the thick stuff behind me. I tipped the can a few times and a minute later he appeared back on the shooting lane and followed my trail I cut in to my stand. Awesome northern 2 1/2 year old. Thick rack and built like a tank. 

He walked directly under my stand the whole time in my footprints I set down the last few days. Got the iPhone out and got a few quick pics. Now just waiting on grandpa. 

Gotta love the can....


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

First bowkill... 

(This was written to a friend, so he knows all the directions and areas I have described... I included a picture of the area I hunted for this post. Hunting on land I can only shoot does)

About 5:15am I drove into the woods. Parked and got dressed and started walking around 5:30am. Kicked up a deer to the NW of the bridge and it crashed East into the marsh. Slowly walked out to the bridge to set up my stand in a tree just on the NW corner of the bridge. I could hear deer in the marshy area just SW of the bridge, just under the grassy area below the mansion. Got up in the tree right around shooting time and instantly had action! 
Had a small 6 pointer walk from the mansion area across the trail 35 yards to my NW, then skirted the edge of the marsh/woodline following the river N. 
About 20 minutes after that I had 2 does walking at the bottom of the grassy area in front of the mansion. I lost track of them for a couple minutes, and made a movement that they must’ve seen, because they busted out of there pretty fast and ran due W up the hill toward the driveway. 
Another 20 minutes pass and I have another buck walking from the same direction as the last… this one walks right under my stand, hops on the trail, meanders toward the bridge… right then another buck starts grunting from the boat launch area and this buck turns and heads that way.
Another couple minutes pass, and I see a single fawn at a full sprint running parallel to the river in the open grassy area. She gets to the woodline, turns around and runs, again, full sprint back into the woods. That one made me chuckle.
About 10 minutes pass and again I see action from the grassy area under the mansion… 3 does, and they’re skirting the edge of the woods/marsh and heading right for me! I stand up, draw back, take aim at the big doe… and she turns and jumps back into the woods behind some cover… at that moment the medium sized doe jumps right out on the path just to my NW at about 15 yards (broadside). I take aim and release… RIGHT OVER HER! DAMMIT! Not sure if she jumped the string or if I just made a bad shot. Whatever, I’m shaking and my heart’s pumping.
I sit back down in my seat, pull out my camera and give a little documentary of how I just had this action and made a bad shot. I turn the camera off and not more than 3 minutes later a single doe comes trotting along the same path… again, right for me! I stand back up, draw back, take aim… the doe sits broadside (facing West) directly under my stand on the other side of the path… just behind some shrubbery. I find a good open spot to shoot through and release the arrow. WHOOP! Direct hit, double-lung pass-through. She hunch-kicks, then tears ass to the W and I see her stop about 60 yards just at the bottom of the hill. I give her about an hour to expire.
While waiting for that hour, I hear grunting and leaf chatter coming from the woods just to the S of the mansion. I look up to see 4 does running like crazy out of the woods, into the open grassy area, and down towards the marsh. I look back into the woods and see the buck turn around and run back into the woods. I didn’t get a good look at his rack, so I’m not sure how big he was. These 4 does skirt the marsh/woodline towards me, then turn W and slowly head up the hill.

All and all I’d say it was a pretty worthwhile morning! I checked my trailcam and saw a monster on there as well. My cam was just E of the bridge, pointing toward the campsite.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Just realized I had a couple monsters on the trail cam...


----------



## gobluz9 (Nov 6, 2010)

Got my 1st bow kill this past weekend. From 30yards through 3 saplings. I believe the arrow deflected off a branch and into the neck. The deer dropped like a rock. Although a spike and a little lucky, I am very happy to get my first bow kill out of the way.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=8964


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

This my second year bow hunting and I have got two does this year this is the first. 









This is a vid of the recovery. Its kind of shakey. I was using 100g Grim Reapers


----------



## Dustdevil21 (Sep 9, 2009)

*First Bow/ND Deer Kill*

Came to the blind broadside at 17 yds, and then ran 65 yards after the shot. Double lung and top of the heart. Not my biggest, but my first. Still replaying the scenario of events.


----------



## Mid-life-remedy (Mar 24, 2010)

Today I got my first deer with a bow. I was using a Quest Primal with bone collector arrows and crimson talon broadheads.








It has a 22" spread with 7" brow tines and 9" G2's (I think that's what the first points past the brow tines are called)


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally connected, hopefully have a run in with his big brother during gun season! This one weighed 120 dressed, so at least he had an average body size for a 1.5 year old.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Finally got one Thursday after getting skunked for two years. Had my heart attack in 08 so didn't get to hunt much, and didn't get anything last year bow or gun. This year I got one the dressed out at 115, so not too bad. Didn't want to eat my anterless tag so I took the first good shot I had. Now for the rest of the season!


----------



## Dano229 (Dec 6, 2009)

I arrowed this buck on 11/7/10 around 4:00 p.m. in Langlade County WI. My first ever with a bow. He came in, nose down on a drag line of Tink's #69 I had laid down and never knew I was there. I drew and waited for him to hit the shooting lane at 10 yards out. Hunting has been tough in this part of Northern WI and this was our first year of bucks only archery season in our management unit. I know he is no monster, but to me he is an absolute trophy and I will never forget this hunt. I thought I was hooked on bowhunting before, but now I am absolutely addicted. I can't wait for next season!


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

My son Matt got his first buck today!

It was a frustrating suburban hunt as for 2 hours we have a neighbor kid digging and sifting through the sand and mud in my friends creek looking for shark's teeth and other fossils. We got in our stand at 2pm. After we get settled in we hear all this commotion from the creek and see a kid 45 yards away in the gully digging.

We are getting frustrated and ready to leave after seeing him do this for 2 hours plus! I see him put a back pack on and start to leave. He walks down the creek deeper into the woods and I am relieved because we have an hour and 1/4 left of legal time.

Just as he gets out of sight I hear a deer snort and think he ruined the hunt for us!

Not 2 minutes later on the opposite side of the flat from where we last saw the kid out pops a 5 pointer that's nervous about 20 yards away. He starts to walk past us and I tell my son to draw his bow when his head goes behind a tree. He is walking fast and I realize I need to stop him! I grunt with my mouth and he stops at 8 yards broadside.

Matt makes a perfect hit and the deer runs 60 yards and piles up!


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice!!! Thats a memory your son will have forever...I remember my first deer with my dad standing next to me just like it was yesterday. Even though it was more like 1991...


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

My dad scored his first deer over the past week. Doe on 11-6 and buck on 11-12. I got to be there for both of them, it was awesome!


----------



## kaw1ka (Nov 10, 2010)

this is my first big axis buck i took in lanai, hawaii. spot and stalk!!


----------



## razor edge kid (May 17, 2009)

10th time in the stand after 2 years finally connected (if you look closly its a button buck)


----------



## fatherof3 (Nov 15, 2010)

*First day in the stand 2010*

First time to this farm. My brother and I set our stands at about 3pm. Got in a 3:30 - He shot a doe at 6:30 and at 6:40 this 9 pointer took his final step about 20 yards from my stand. Field dressed at 204lbs. 
Bowtech Guardian, Carbon Express arrows, Muzzy fixed 4 blade 100 grain broadheads.
Not happy with the exit wound, even tho the buck only went about 50 yards after impact. I will be switching back to mechanical - Probably Rage 2 blade.


----------



## zombiekiller (Sep 11, 2010)

*WV doe*

This is my first bow kill, she was 15 yards. Used a Matthew Z7 and Rage 2 blade broad head.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

fatherof3 said:


> First time to this farm. My brother and I set our stands at about 3pm. Got in a 3:30 - He shot a doe at 6:30 and at 6:40 this 9 pointer took his final step about 20 yards from my stand. Field dressed at 204lbs.
> Bowtech Guardian, Carbon Express arrows, Muzzy fixed 4 blade 100 grain broadheads.
> Not happy with the exit wound, even tho the buck only went about 50 yards after impact. I will be switching back to mechanical - Probably Rage 2 blade.


I think this thread is meant for your first bow kill ever.


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

first kill. 4 point


----------



## Sherwoodwc (Nov 15, 2010)

*First Deer, Buck and Velvet with Bow*









And it was on opening day (First) of the Florida season Oct. 16,2010


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

November 6th at 8am, Central Arkansas. First bow buck and first time having a buck chase right below me! Incredible moment for me. I will never forget the excitement. Had a huge stroke of luck and killed my second buck three days later on my first trip to So. Ill. The thread is on the main Bowhunter Showcase thread.


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

First time bow hunting, first time drawing back on a deer, first kill with the bow!!!


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

Nov. 9 2010


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Monster!


----------



## jhud (Nov 18, 2010)

there is my first deer ever....137 inch gross and green 

maybe spent 20 hours hunting, stalked him across an open cornfeild while his slightly smaller buddy chased the 12 or so does around and kept there attention. he came out of the thick brush to see what was up and i stuck him at 22 yards.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

*Indiana buck I killed on Nov 10th*

11pt I got in Indiana


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

*First Deer with my bow! 11/14/10*

Just traded for what is now my Bowtech Guardian that Friday, sighted in at 20 yds. went with dad to the woods that Sunday afternoon and got my first Deer! I was so excited, deer isn't anything big but really excited and proud that I was able to get my first with a bow!


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

*First deer ever.*

Wow - congrats to all! Some of you got some real monsters for your first kill. Great work. I just started hunting this year, so I was happy when I was able to call this guy in. First deer with any weapon. I thank God for him and the meat that is now in the freezer!


----------



## PSEJUDY (Sep 21, 2010)

Shot my biggest buck to date and it is my very first bow kill. Shot him a 35yds with my PSE SPYDER!


----------



## fishlover (Jun 30, 2008)

C'mon buddy, we need more details regarding that buck! He is a monster! What state was he taken in? What were the sequence of events up to the shot and immediately after the shot? What did he score?


----------



## ks bowhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

*first kill ever*

white tail doe got it after a long 3 yrs well worth the wait


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thankgiving blessing*

My first year bow hunting and here he is.
Don't know much about scoring etc... but I can count 12 points longer than 1". 
I am very happy. 

Thanks to my friends and all fellow archery talkers for their knowledge and inspiration to wake up early and take that walk.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

My first deer was a small button buck I shot in January of 06. It came into ten yards and we found it in a creek it had fallen into when it expired. I love that little deer!


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

Man, Trevor! That thing is a freakshow! I'd be jealous except for the fact that mine is still out there. No offense, but I hope you don't ever top that one! ;-)


----------



## CTDreamin (Oct 2, 2010)

Got my first bow kill two weeks ago. Not a big hog, but she was at 30 yards and on the run.

Hoyt Maxxis 31 with Gold Tip 5755 and Trophy Hunter XL Broadheads. Pic coming tomorrow as I just noticed it's not on this computer.

It feels good to get a first kill on a new weapon. Albeit it my first bow kill, it was also my first hog.


----------



## palearcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's a nice east texas buck I got a few weeks ago


----------



## DV8Pilot (Jun 5, 2010)

First bow kill, first deer. Public land doe.


----------



## palearcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Unreal buck man!!!! give us the score


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

This is my first deer kill ever. Took her October 23rd 2010.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

First Archery Kill was November 5, 2005. Took a 9pt at 20 yards. Used a 2001 Reflex Bighorn Inturder, Beman Arrow, Muzzy 4 blade fixed 100gr broadhead. 



















Bad images seeing how they were scanned in to my computer (before I had a digital)


----------



## jake266 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Nebraska Buck*

First archery buck kill, beginners luck, but what a fun day.:wink:


----------



## TX_Backcountry (Nov 26, 2010)

raptor4life660r said:


> Taken 11-7-09. 17 Points Mulie


That is a dang pig!!!!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i havent had my first bow kill yet. i hit a doe at 5 yards but my drop away didnt drop away so it was a not fatal hit on a doe. and also the day before thanksgiving my friend took me out to a place he had permission to hunt and he didnt see anything there all year but the wind was good for the spot. so we decided to sit on the ground. the rest tells to story.check out the video.

http://www.huntvids.com/video/1865/great-mass-buck-encounter-for-rookie-archer


----------



## pdalmolin (Oct 27, 2010)

*First Blood with my new Mission Venture bow.*

First Blood!! My outfitter pal put me on this ram after feeling confident about my ability. I shot with him extensively back in the '90s when I had good 3" groups at 20 and 30 yds. My bow was stolen back then and I didn't get another until Nov.24 of this year. I've been shooting every day and pretty much back to my old skill level. I had never killed an animal with a bow until now (Dec 8, 2010). We were heading to a place where my pal knew the ram frequented, and when we rounded some trees, there he stood. It was like the hand of God held him there until I got arrowed up. My buddy had distanced him at 42 yds. with my Leupold range-finder and asked if I felt good about it. I thought I did and took the shot. I hit the ram probably 12 to 14 inches behind the heart. It was a gut shot. I was too concerned with seeing where my arrow would hit than concentrating on the shot and the follow through. The ram ran with the arrow hanging out of his opposite side, broad-head exposed. We tracked him for appx. 200 yds. where he was holed up laying down between some trees, head hanging in agony. We got up to 30 yds. from him and I knew this one had to be right. I set my 30 yd. pin on his heart and aimed small. Held the sights through the shot and hit him square through the heart. He ran maybe another 10 -15 yds. and fell dead. The Lord had forgiven my recklessness and gave me the ram so I could rectify his suffering on my second shot. I learned two very important things: Make the first shot count, and be sure the sights are EXACTLY on.... Later after checking my sights I was hitting maybe 1 or 2 inches to the left of my aim consistently at 20 yds. My friend told me "of course this could cause you to be off by almost a foot at 40 yds!" Combined with dropping my bow too fast to see where the arrow went...
Even though a 42 yd shot was a little too ballsy for a novice, all in all, it turned out good! Not bad for first blood.


----------



## jhonsonels (Dec 15, 2010)

There are so many reasons to love from the autumn / winter transition to the spring / summer. One thing I look forward to a long exchange of clothes, coats and sweaters lighter. Have the feeling like not so much from the level of freedom. I like to wear what I think my uniform this season - polo, sandals and jeans, with a great belt coupled with the cool sunglasses. Check out the perfect casual look at my five spring / summer must.


----------



## straightshot101 (Nov 25, 2008)

deerslayer45 said:


> After 4 1/2 years of bow hunting, I just stepped up and bought my new HOYT Turbohawk, last week. Second time out with it was last night. Made up my mind at the beginning of the season my one goal was to get a bow kill. I have had several close calls but never even shot at one with a bow, but that was with my first and original bow, pse nova extreme.My cousin has been telling me for a year and a half that I needed to get a new bow before I would be able to get a deer, just had some bad juju on the PSE. Well last night was my night! Put corn out sat afternoon, checked it at lunch time yesterday, gone, put out 50lb and went and changed my clothes and headed back to the stand. I saw close to 50 deer last night, by far my best night hunting in 20 some odd years of hunting. Had deer coming in from everywhere, but they all came in looking right at me and never looking away long enough for me to stand and draw. Stood up on two different groups and both groups bolted out of there. All the deer were real edgy coming into the corn, staring me down and jumping at every little sound. Finally, the second group I stood up on came back in, maybe five minutes after they took off. Hung around for maybe ten minutes, the three big does started walking off and left this youg doe eating. She was standing behind a tree next to the corn pile, only thing I could see was her front half of her shoulder and her head and neck. Well I was tired of watching deer walk away and my blood was pumping, as she watched the three big does walk away, I stood, drew and settled the pin on her neck! Well...............she dropped where she stood! Shes not big by any means but she is my first bow kill and its been a long time coming for me! I guess it just took getting that new bow!






Glad to see people getting in to bow hunting but might need to take a look into shot placement


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

my first bow kill, a big fat nanny dressed out at 148 lbs


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

here is a few more the first is the entrance hole(she was quartered away) and the second is the exit hole. the new t3 blew a giant hole in her that just gushed blood.


----------



## Have_2_hunt (Oct 18, 2007)

*First Buck Killed with my bow*









14pt with split G1's


----------



## abc88 (Dec 24, 2010)

KA94 said:


> After missing three other bucks I got lucky and made a good shot on this little guy.
> View attachment 886334


You call killin a baby lucky?


----------



## hnter1018 (Nov 13, 2009)

abc88 said:


> You call killin a baby lucky?


You can't just say congrats to someone on their first bow kill?? You have 5 posts and just want to slam someone. we are all in this together and we are our own worst enemies sometimes.


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Another blown opportunity!! Well two days in row I had aopportunity to get get my first bow kill. Yesterday Im sitting in a ground blind and have a doe coming to me. She was 15 yards away and I needed her to take two more steps to be able to shoot but she turns and goes the other way. So this moring I rotate my blind a litttle to give me a better opportunity given the same situation. So this evening the SAME DOE is walking the same path. This time she keeps coming. 15 yards I draw back and my darn elbow hits the back of the blind. Of course she takes off. I coundnt beleive it. Oh well I want give up.


----------



## vogan32 (Dec 5, 2010)

This is my first archery kill. A Kodiak island Mountain Goat. I shot it at 29 yards with my Bear Instinct. I am definatly hooked on bow hunting now. Can't wait until next season.







Here I am with the goats just before the shot. I am on the right.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

vogan32 said:


> This is my first archery kill. I shot it at 29 yards with my Bear Instinct. I am definatly hooked on bow hunting now. Can't wait until next season.


That is a mighty fine first bowkill. Me = Jealous.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

vogan32 said:


> I am on the right.


THAT'S FRICKIN AWESOME!!! Wish I had someone following me around with a camera... well, most of the time anyway. 


Congrats!


----------



## BTL (Nov 28, 2010)

irkedcitizen.
Great hunt photo and animal! A mountain goat for a first kill? What is next a Marco Polo Ram? Where were you on Kodiak. I remember seeing a lone goat on Elbow Mountain on a couple different deer hunts back in 1984-85. My roommate shot a nice goat in 1985 but I am not exactly sure where. If I remember correctly somewhere out of Saltry Cove. We used to drive there on the road marked "Impassable" on the maps.
Take a look at my first kill. Try not to beat yourself up for me "One upping you" 
BTL


----------



## rogue savage (Nov 13, 2010)

Heres my first bow kill. Just started into archery bout two months ago. 










Shot with my Ross Carnivore 34 @ 25 yards. 398gr arrows with Judo points, messy shmessy! Entrails everywhere. Cleaned it up for the pic. Before you say it, the thing was headed straight for me I felt endangered!


----------



## BTL (Nov 28, 2010)

*First bow kill*

This is my first bow kill. I know this is going to be tough to beat, but keep the photos coming anyway! Hate to show you up irkedcitizen, but someone had to do it....


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

rogue savage said:


> Heres my first bow kill. Just started into archery bout two months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blame you. It could have been a dangerous were-rabbit. :wink: Congrats on your first kill with the bow. Mine was a dangerous squirrel at 15 yds. I think it was stalking me when I saw it and took the shot in self defense.


----------



## rogue savage (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks! squirrels are a dangerous adversary!


----------



## vogan32 (Dec 5, 2010)

BTL,
Thanks for the compliment. I shot that goat in the Sacramento Valley in Pasagshak. The road to Saltry is pretty much like a highway now. They have done a lot of work to make it passable. Up here the island is divided into road system hunts and off the road system hunts. Saltry is considered off the road system and when deer season rolls around you are allowed to shoot three deer off the road system. If you head out there you hear is gun shots all day long. Kodiak is an awesome place and I am very fortunate to be stationed here with the U.S. Coast Guard. Nice job yourself with your first archery kill.


----------



## bugchuker (Nov 19, 2009)

First Pronghorn. 74" P&Y


----------



## johngee316 (Dec 4, 2010)

This is my first bow season and I'm hooked. Started after the rut so I haven't killed a deer yet. Seen a lot just haven't had that comfortable kill shot. But on 1-2-11 I was able kill a nice size coyote running towards me at about 25 yards. Can't complain about tha preditor being my free bow kill. Shot him right through the chest. Tried putting pictures up but I think I have to post more. Ill add pictures soon.
C:\Documents and Settings\z050546\Desktop\photo.htm


----------



## mrtundra (Jan 21, 2010)

*first buck*







this is my first buck taken and my first kill in about 15 years (just havent been hunting) 28 yrds away texas hill country deer


conquest 4
carbon express maximas
satellite t-loc broadheads


----------



## BTL (Nov 28, 2010)

vogan32 said:


> BTL,
> Thanks for the compliment. I shot that goat in the Sacramento Valley in Pasagshak. The road to Saltry is pretty much like a highway now. They have done a lot of work to make it passable. Up here the island is divided into road system hunts and off the road system hunts. Saltry is considered off the road system and when deer season rolls around you are allowed to shoot three deer off the road system. If you head out there you hear is gun shots all day long. Kodiak is an awesome place and I am very fortunate to be stationed here with the U.S. Coast Guard. Nice job yourself with your first archery kill.


I was TT-2 stationed at COMSTA Kodiak from July 1984 thru April 1986. Back then Saltry Cove was one hell of a drive with a 4WD PU. Used to be 5 deer a year when I was there.
BTL


----------



## johngee316 (Dec 4, 2010)

johngee316 said:


> This is my first bow season and I'm hooked. Started after the rut so I haven't killed a deer yet. Seen a lot just haven't had that comfortable kill shot. But on 1-2-11 I was able kill a nice size coyote running towards me at about 25 yards. Can't complain about the preditor being my first bow kill. Shot him right through the chest. Tried putting pictures up but I think I have to post more. Ill add pictures soon.
> C:\Documents and Settings\z050546\Desktop\photo.htm


----------



## Cozy23 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got my first deer ever this past Sunday. I bought my bow Friday, got it sighted in Saturday and took it hunting Sunday and got this ole bessy. Needless to say, I am hooked for life! Wish it wouldnt have been so late in the Season but hey, all my hard work the entire season is worth it now that I got me one.


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

First bow kill and first bear:rock:


----------



## Josh Carter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats something to be proud of!


----------



## Chubby Tuna (Jan 22, 2007)

Utah public land DIY. Hoht Vectrix + Slicktricks = Dead elk.
You can read the whole story HERE


----------



## range26 (Nov 27, 2010)

wow, amazing story chubby, amazing all around!!!!

So happy for you and your son.


----------



## johngee316 (Dec 4, 2010)

Great Story... Well put!!! Nice Elk!


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy169/nigonjac/100_0108.jpg

My brothers first deer with a bow, he's hooked forever...and here's the video...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Krzn13NTcio

and here is my dad's first elk ever, not his first ever bowkill, just his first elk, from this year http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy169/nigonjac/100_0039.jpg


----------



## mab11 (Jan 13, 2011)

This is my son's first buck. He is shooting a Parker Buckshot #29, 20" draw with Easton 2018's and Magnus 2-blade.


----------



## mab11 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## mab11 (Jan 13, 2011)

sorry, couldn't figure out how to get the pic up.


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Awesome job mab11..jr.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

mab11 said:


> View attachment 980547
> sorry, couldn't figure out how to get the pic up.


A big congrats mab11!. The smile speaks for itself.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

2 seasons ago. First deer, first bow kill. 9pt - 20 yard shot with a Martin Cheetah, Scorpion XP broadheads - he went 40 yards to my right and crashed. Couldn't have been any better.

Shot a doe the same day but wasn't able to recover her, shot placement wasn't that great...


----------



## tclubbs2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is my first bow kill. She dressed at 110 lbs. Used my Bear Element with a Rage 3-blade.


----------



## iBeauxhunt (Jan 24, 2011)

*195# 140" 9 point*


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

This is my first game animal kill, I had killed a pigeon, some gophers, a magpie, jack rabbits, snowshoe hares and a skunk with my bow too... waiting for a deer though, didn't get a shot off on an easily 200 class mule deer last season due to my peep twisting while belly crawling on the sneak... Anyways I was in Northern Alberta with my friends on this bear hunt and we had been sitting on baits for two days, and never got a shot at anything,so that night I cooked up some antelope burgers I had from the prior rifle season, and had finished eating and sat down to a nice refreshment of gin and clamato juice when our camp was invaded by what seemed like twenty snowshoe hares. We grabbed our bows, and we chased them around, and I missed two easy shots with small game heads (which were shooting a bit different to my broadheads for my bear, muzzy phantoms) so got mad and decided the next rabbit I see WILL die! I put on a bear arrow and was standing ten yards from our tent listening for a rabbit to come by because they are not quiet. So standing perfectly still I hear something going "crunch, crunch" behind where our tent is, just like the hopping sound of the rabbits on the leaves. By this time it is about the last 20 minutes of legal light, and the crunching just keeps getting closer. Then out from behind the tent, no more than 15 yards behind our tent steps this HUGE black bear. One friend had stopped the pursuit of rabbits and was sitting in front of the tent whittling between me and this bear, and I whispered "Bear!" to him. He was about to get up and run to the truck (where we forgot the 45-70 earlier) when i told him to "Freeze!". Well i must have said it just too loud cuz this bear stopped dead in its tracks, about 25 yards from me, and I had a shooting lane straight to his heart and lungs through trees that was only about 12"-18" wide, and I let her fly. I heard a CRACK! and the bear turned on a dime and ran, didn't make a sound. So my friend leapt up ran for the gun and my other buddy (who never saw the bear) comes running up thinking I shot a rabbit. So the clueless one thinks me and the other guy are pulling his leg when I hear the sound I desperately needed to hear. The bear finally was letting loose death moans. so we tracked him down using LED flashlights and a propane lantern, and he is in the thickest spruce peat bog ever probably 4 spruce/square meter. So an hour later of handy machete work, and tying him to a log and carrying him out on our shoulders we have this brute, 400lbs and scored 20". When I shot the leg closest to me was back towards the stomach and my arrow punched through the humerus pierced both lungs and the heart and was just sticking out the opposite side.


----------



## aight its jake (Feb 22, 2011)

*My First Kill*

i had 3 does walk in front of me and i was gunna shoot the doe at like 5 yards right below my stand and as i drew back she saw me and stared at me for like 3 minutes she busted me and trotted off while the other does remained . she came back around and i went to draw on her again and this buck stepped out at like 20 yards so i shot him instead =).


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

no pics on pc. he was a 6 point at age 7


----------



## olytreeman (Feb 26, 2011)

nice job. What a first kill.:high5:


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Got this 8 ptr on the last day of the 2010 archery season here in SC. Had a 6ptr and 4 ptr come running down the ridge right behind my stand and pass off to the left. I looked back to my right and saw several doe looking down the ridge to my right front. I set there for about 5 minutes and saw a few doe approaching my stand from the right and saw this 8 ptr poke his head out from around an oak tree. He kept approaching and walked with in 12 yards right in front of my stand. He was looking for the other 2 bucks when I let the arrow off the string and got a clean pass through. He bucked and went about 15 yards and just stood there and started to wobble. He then laid down. I watched him for an hour and slipped out of the stand and went home for dinner then came back and got him. Better safe than sorry. After this......I AM HOOKED! Who wants to rifle hunt when you can experience the full throttle adrenaline rush of BOW HUNTING! And no I wasnt wearing those clothes while I was hunting. Didnt want to get blood on my camo.


----------



## sunset park (Nov 5, 2010)

First hunt and kill








Hoyt alphamaxx 32 57lb
Easton FMJ 400
Magnus stinger whoooa!


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

1st pic: from left to right 1st, 3rd,4th,5th Bowkill
2nd pic: 2nd Bowkill - sitting on the ground in a fence row... shot him at 3 yards

2nd scored 140 5/8" typical 160 7/8" non-typical
4th scored 143 0/8"


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Terrible picture of a picture. This is mine when I was 14. 10" wide forked horn Blacktail. It was obviously taken after Id been home to change. We were at my uncles place butchering him.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

my first official bowkill. took me 3 years. this was 10 years ago this july. damn where does time go. i was so excited to finally kill something with my bow and prove to myself it was actually possible to get somethin with stick and string. and i know everyone on this thread knows the feeling


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

I havent posted on here in a real long time, but i did get my first bow kill first half of November last year. it came in to within about 10 yrds and jumped when it heard me draw back. had to hold my draw cause the vitals were blocked be the feeder. the shot was about 8 feet lower then the blind and caused me to spine shoot it. (veteran bow hunter also spined a deer their also) i was shocked that i hit it, considering i couldn't keep the bow still. it thrashed around and started to crawl back towards the fence, i got my nerves under me and put another arrow in it to finish it off. its scored roughly 119.
I also did an European mount for the first time on that buck.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

*My first ever buck*

Shot this guy on opening morning of Ohio's 2010 archery season. My first deer (and a buck at that) with a bow!! He's not big by any means, but i could care less since he's my first. He walked to within 15 yards of my ground blind about a half hour after legit sunrise. You can kind of see the blind in the first photo, down the hill and somewhat shiny on top. Used a 2 blade rage with my TenPoint Titan Tl-7, and he went about 60 yards and piled up!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

nice buck!


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

1st buck with my bow, 1st shot at a buck too. October 3, 2010. P&Y at 147.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

*2010 First Kill with a bow*









I was just getting ready to draw back on a doe, when I caught a flash of movement out of the corner of my eye. When I looked up I saw this guy coming in for the does. The does took off and he stopped to grab a quick bite of acorns which gave me a decent quartering towards shot from 22 yards. I waited a couple of anxious hours and then after a careful blood trail following, I found this 10 pointer Kansas buck. It was awesome


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Of course I had to post below the monster, but I love the deer I shot. Just a couple more months before the shoulder mount comes in. He is going to be right at that pope and young mark. The taxidermist gave him 128, so we shall see.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

phytenphyre said:


> 1st buck with my bow, 1st shot at a buck too. October 3, 2010. P&Y at 147.


That is a pig, what a start.


----------



## kcbarnes10 (Mar 18, 2011)

good work


----------



## klredneck (Mar 10, 2011)

Not my first buck and its not even my biggest. It is my first on public land in KS though and probably why its the one im the most proud of.


----------



## stylogeek (Mar 22, 2011)

I like archery but I am not into hunting.. . . can't even see the above images ..


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

stylogeek said:


> I like archery but I am not into hunting.. . . can't even see the above images ..


not mature yet?


----------



## jns9661 (Oct 31, 2009)

My cousins first bow kill this year late season blacktail in oregon


----------



## lars radishtop (Nov 27, 2009)

*My first bowkill pig*


----------



## HogBane (Mar 27, 2011)

*My first one will be hard to top*

I finally got that BIG boar. I have been tracking him for a couple of months now just north of Lake Lavon. Occasionally he was sighted doing a bulldozer impression on farmers and ranchers land in that area. He mostly lived down in the bottoms on USAC land. Its archery hunting only there so I bought a cross bow. The plan finally cam together. After about ten intense minutes of him being uncomfortably close, I took the shot. He bolted off into the pig tunnels. I never found the arrow. It was a pass through both shields, nicked the heart and of course the lungs. I said a prayer and went in the tunnels with 2 flashlights and a Colt Cobra 38 special. I did have my special armor piercing plus Ps in it. I made them especially for this occasion. The day before a close friend offered to lend me his 44 magnum but I didn’t want to mess it up crawling around in pig tunnels with it. After I took the shot and saw how big he was I wished I had taken my friend up on his offer. I finally found him 3 hrs later with my nose and thanked GOD he was dead. I tied a string to him and proceeded to find my way out of the pig tunnels. Right before I ran out of string on the spool I saw moon light, I was out of the maze. I went back to the truck and got a hand truck. Walked back to the string and followed the string back to the boar pulling the hand truck behind me. The hand truck was tied to my belt with a recovery strap so that I would have an easer time crawling through the tunnels. If only that hand truck had four wheels instead of two. After 3 hrs of crawling around in pig tunnels and then 1 1/2 hrs pulling him off the USAC land (no vehicles allowed) I have a whole new outlook on the term 'pulled pork'

I heard from the wild game processor today in Whitwright, TX. THE CHOPPING BLOCK. Ken said that the boar was an easy 300 pounds maybe 320. He has processed thousands of hogs and he said its a BIGun. The hams, chops and sausage are going to be smoked. Friends are claiming dibs on the ribs. Maybe some of you folks could give me some kind of educated guess about how much he weighed. He was 64" long on the ground. My guess was around 250 lbs to 275 but I don,t have much experience in pig weight estimation. Right after I hit him (The boar)it sounded like the start of a horse race! This was my first hog and crossbow kill. I think its going to be hard to top this one. I do believe that I am already addicted to hog hunting. I got him with a Barnett Predator using Carbon Express Cross bolt with Bolt Cutter 3 blade 150 grains broad head at about 20 yards.

Joey/HogBane


----------



## down2hunt (Mar 17, 2011)

I was so excited I forgot to take a picture. However, I do have a video. 

Disclaimer: Not only was this my first bow kill, but my first hunt video as well. It's a little long, but I enjoy watching it and reliving the experience.


----------



## reddrum (Feb 25, 2009)

First bow kill hog from this past weekend. Tasty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWtX0El4Lik


----------



## ecb42 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is my first buck bow kill after many years of bowhunting and slaughtering does. So happy to get a nice one!


----------



## fisherking73 (Feb 12, 2011)

First kill of any kind with my bow, and just 2 months of shooting a bow period. She is not big, but I was after an eater so opted to shoot one of the smaller hogs. One shot, a little higher than I wanted, but it got the job done. 
Hoyt turbohawk
goldtip hunter express
Muzzy 100grain 3 blade fixed


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

First Turkey Kills! A Kansas Double!!! A Rio and an Eastern! 10 inch beard and 9 inch beard respectively...


----------



## gnorris (Nov 22, 2010)

man thats some awsome turkeys! hopefully next year ill be able to go and knock some down!  good job!


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

From my first year bowhunting in 08. Watched a nubbin buck feed for 30 min before this guy walked right under my tree. I remember he looked like godzilla compared to that nubbin lol, anyways he walked to 17 yards and i smoked him, he ran 10 yards, started wobbling and fell over dead. I about fell out of the tree i was so pumped. I havent watched one fall over since then haha.


----------



## reddrum (Feb 25, 2009)

First turkey bow kill...

125 gr Magnus Bullheads
Victory 300 Bullhead Arrows
Matthews Legacy
Pop up blind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEw_hRzioIk


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

First turkey bow kill


----------



## wrestlin4x4 (Apr 10, 2009)

first archery buck 11 - 11 -10.. long story about the buck i shot the day before.. had a rack completely in reverse. looked like a ram but gave it to an older gentleman on the pblic land who had missed his shot at him. but this is what i took from the same stand next day.


----------



## landen.00 (Dec 18, 2009)

this is actually my 2ND ever bow kill my first was a robin under a cherry tree but I'm still getting in trouble for shoot at these little guys, when my mom hears that back door slide open she yells at me because she sees my bow in hand I'm usually just drawing back or hooking my release on the loop!
the deer was my first big game animal it was the funnest hunt Ive ever been on!!!!!!!


----------



## gdbraham (Apr 28, 2011)

Here are my two most recent bow kills. 

2008









And my 2010 deer


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Did the varmits get to the deer in the top pic. Did you have to leave him out over night or something before you found him?


----------



## gdbraham (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I took him in the morning, and decided to leave him over night to track him. It was a spine shot, and I didn't want to push him. His hind quarters were picked at, but from the rib cage forward, he wasn't touched.


----------



## gdbraham (Apr 28, 2011)

most of whatyou see behind him is the gut pile after I cleaned him out.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats a couple of nice bucks!


----------



## gdbraham (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, I am pretty proud of them. I got the first one in 2008, the first year I started bow hunting and the other was taken last hunting season 2010. I am currenty waiting to get that one back from taxidermist.


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

landen.00 said:


> this is actually my 2ND ever bow kill my first was a robin under a cherry tree but I'm still getting in trouble for shoot at these little guys, when my mom hears that back door slide open she yells at me because she sees my bow in hand I'm usually just drawing back or hooking my release on the loop!
> the deer was my first big game animal it was the funnest hunt Ive ever been on!!!!!!!


just a word of waring watch the birds you kill especially if you are posting it cuz robins are a migratory bird and are protected federally (both american and canadian) with the migratory bird act (which was first done to protect waterfowl but includes all migratory birds)... you could end up with quite the fine if you're not careful.


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

no offence but if it was a spine shot i dont think u really have to worry about a deer going far because it paralyzes the deer from the point of impact back. so basically all the deer can do is crawl, and that takes so much energy that they usually wont go very far, and its inhumane to let an animal suffer after a spine shot and should be followed by another immediate shot. sounds to me though it wasnt a spine shot if you had to track him very far.


----------



## gdbraham (Apr 28, 2011)

If you would like I can post the photo of the Muzzy 3 blade lodged into his spinal cord! He dropped at the shot, got back up and walked away. I left him for around 20 minutes and then started to track him, I jumped him about 100 yards from where I first shot him, he took off through the bush and I knew I was in trouble. By this time it was around 1 pm, and I decided to leave him over night. Found him about 300 yards from where I first shot him at around 8:30am the next morning.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

I started shooting the bow in February 2010. I shot this guy in September 2010. Spot and stalk, then called him in to 20 yards. As I laid a hand on him I started shaking so bad that I couldn't dial my buddy's phone number.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done. Never hunted Lope before. (only whitetail) but from what I hear it is not that easy. Great Job.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

CandianQuest said:


> just a word of waring watch the birds you kill especially if you are posting it cuz robins are a migratory bird and are protected federally (both american and canadian) with the migratory bird act (which was first done to protect waterfowl but includes all migratory birds)... you could end up with quite the fine if you're not careful.


exactly what i was gonna say... you can't kill migratory birds like that!!


----------



## lillusk3 (May 16, 2011)

Bought my first bow last year and practiced a month before the late season for deer/elk started. On the FIRST night of the FIRST day of late season I climbed out of my treestand to head back home before it got to dark. My buddy and I came across this bull running with 4 cows. He took a shot at a cow and I took a shot at this bull!! I've been hooked ever since! My first big game animal a 5x5 Roosevelt elk!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

^ Very Nice!!!


----------



## phil_pick (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is my first buck ever. I have shot does before but this is my first buck. Shot him at 7 yards. He broke his right G4 but I'll take it for my first buck.


----------



## tbeck47 (Mar 8, 2011)

First bow kill ever......2004 Kansas mule deer



















1st whitetail buck.... kansas 2009 










goin on my first elk hunt this sept.........fingers crossed


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

tbeck47 said:


> First bow kill ever......2004 Kansas mule deer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great bucks! Kansas has some monsters.


----------



## jfreeman (Sep 28, 2010)

avatar pic is my first buck, 2nd deer ever. never have done a rifle hunt. started hunting 3years ago. may not be a monster or an elk but its good enough for me.


----------



## HuntLikeAGirl88 (May 28, 2011)

Congrats to everyone on their first kills! The upcoming season will be my first time out bowhunting! Im very excited and hopfully I will have a pic to post here


----------



## Gov'na (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully i to will be up here one day. So far all it has been is misses, bad luck (lack of concentration and patients), and one shoulder shot =(


----------



## max penner (Jul 22, 2010)

*First Deer*







First deer with my bow shot him oct 19 2010 in the evening heart shot at 12yds:happy: btw scored 121 1/8


----------



## percyjackson (Jan 16, 2011)

nice elk


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

> phil_pick Here is my first buck ever. I have shot does before but this is my first buck. Shot him at 7 yards. He broke his right G4 but I'll take it for my first buck


 nice bucks


----------



## Treeshark (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool thread, great way to beat the summer doldrums...


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is my first bow kill. I took this buck just a couple of days into last season from my tree stand. From the time I heard him coming 
to when I took the shot was about 5 seconds. I was looking the opposite direction and heard a limb snap. When I looked, him and another small buck were about to run directly under my stand. They weren't at a sprint but they weren't jogging either. I didn't have time to stare, just enough time to put my release on my d-loop, draw and shoot. I shot through a clearing directly under my stand while he was running. He went maybe 30 yards and fell. The first pic is just after field dress, he weighed almost 250 lbs before dressing. He has 14 total points and a gross score of over 153. Biggest buck I've shot, hopefully I can have an opportunity to upsize one day









This is a picture of the mount, my taxidermist did an incredible job IMO


----------



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am new to archery and started this sport in January. I went on my very first hunt in March and took out my first 200lb+ hog. 









I can't wait for Deer season to start.


----------



## corypetras (Jun 29, 2011)

8 point, shot with a pse carrera, unfortunatly i shop him right at dark, and waited till morning to get him, and a coyote had got at him, so the meat was no good


----------



## downsrad2 (Jul 1, 2011)

I posted this in the wrong thread...Hopefully this is the right one. My first bow kill in my second season of bow hunting.


----------



## wiscoTROY (Jul 14, 2011)

all those pics are so cool! last year was my first year. i do not have a pic but i did get a small doe. i had gotten off work early so i got in the stand for a few hours. it was about a half and hour before dark and i started to feel sick so i was just going to go home. i no lie had my bow half way down the tree when i picked up my head and saw her walking threw the woods. i slowly pulled my bow back up the tree. she never even knew i was there. let her get behind a tree drew back and smoked her at 25yards. i have never had such a fun season. had a lot of small bucks go by and they came so close haha. way better then gun hunting and i cant wait to go again his year!


----------



## BuckmasterDave (Jul 26, 2011)

i cant wait to get my first deer with a bow


----------



## SuperX325 (Jul 17, 2011)

tbeck47 said:


> First bow kill ever......2004 Kansas mule deer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If crossing your fingers is how you took these monsters then I need to learn how to shoot with my fingers crossed! Awesome!!!


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW!! They grow 'em big out there in Kansas! Nice animals!


----------



## beaushoots (Aug 27, 2009)

This is my first kill. Shot him 15 yards away while hunting on the ground infront of a tree (no ground blind). It was rut and I grunted him in. After I shot, I could smell his rut for the next 45 mins in the air. He dropped 45 yards away. Just thought I'd show you all since I just got his mount back last week. I'm a happy hunter now!


----------



## elcaminokidd (Jan 27, 2011)

First doe killed last November 15 yds Dhanis Tx
PSE Deer Hunter Now I have a Hoyt Razortec


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

*First Turkey*

Here are a couple of pictures of my first turkey by bow, a Kansas jake.


----------



## Square Grouper (Sep 30, 2010)

Man, looking at this thread gets me fired up! Great posts/pictures! Went on my first Muzzeloader Elk hunt last year, killed a 6x6 and was challenged to come back this year for archery. Went straight home and bought a bow, been practicing ever since and am addicted. One more month and I'm Archery Elk hunting!


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Rafael said:


> Hi all,
> iwas just watching the pics,
> very nice and amazing guys,
> and this animal is very nice and cute......



LOL.. Really???


----------



## ytailfreak (Feb 13, 2010)

What the #*%$!


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is my first bow deer ever. I can't say that he is a monster, but I was super excited about it. This was last year in October, I am just now getting the pictures uploaded off of my phone. Can't wait for Sept. 17th. 




























Check out that hole the Rage put in him. There was a matching one on the other side too...


----------



## PButters (Aug 19, 2011)

This year will be my first time ever bowhunting. Even though the deer here in MS are small I can not wait for Oct 15th. Taking a week off work


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope I have pic here with my daughter's first buck after this weekend......here's what happened last weekend: *buck fever*

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## 1Eddieb (Apr 26, 2011)

This is my seven yr old with his first kill this weekend makes me proud


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

lunkerjunker said:


> My first big game animal of any kind with any weapon. OTC Utah general archery. Bow, AR-31 (bought on the AT classifieds!) carbon express arrows with 100gr NAP Spitfire bh. The shot was 25yds and he was down in less than 75yds. It's been over a month now and I still think about the whole sequence of events 3-4 times a day!


How do those NAP Spit Fire broadheads work... i bought them for this year havent shot them yet... did u get a pass through?


----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)

Saw a few does this morning and then glassed this spike about 400 yards to my right. He kept walking towards me and I got a 45 yard shot to my left behind my tree. I hit him high and right. He jumped about 6 feet of the ground and ran 30 feet straight towards my tree stand and fell. 1 minute later I was getting my phone out etc, a big hog comes rubling straight to where I hit the deer, he stops and smells the blood for a few seconds, meanwhile I am drawn back getting ready to send another swacker that way, he trotts off to my left and did not stop so I did not take the shot. Lots of work getting him out and could not have done it without the my newphew Jimmy. I have put alot of time into my bow and practing this year and finally got lucky. He weighed 94 lbs. gutted. Had a pretty big body on him for a 1 year old. Needless to say, I am happy as can be!


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

*first bow kill*







My first buck with a bow got it on film it was awesome:angel:!


----------



## sclwald (Mar 23, 2009)

First bow kill after three years. Now to get a deer and elk with a bow


----------



## millhouse (Feb 11, 2010)

Here he is. My first bow kill. Took me a few years but was well worth the wait!! Took here in Colorado, opening day at 7am! He will score in Pope and Young. 
45 yards, didn't go 30 yards after shot. I'm PUMPED!!


----------



## Shaun12 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great morning to deer hand but needless to say i had three of these mess it up chased two does off. He was the only one that would stop. dissapointed but excited to know my bow is doing what i need it to do


----------



## tamccain (Feb 3, 2010)

This is not only my first bow kill, but also my first deer ever. I hit pulled the shot a little and hit him in the neck. He went down right where he was standing - no tracking at all.


----------



## twadd (Jun 18, 2011)

9 point taken this morning in MT. First bow kill. 15 yards. 2010 pse bowmadness, carbon express maximas 350 hunters, and g5 t3s.


----------



## BobbyBNY (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everybody... I wanted to start posting since Ive joined and not just be a "lurker" lol like I am on a local fishing forum haha but last year (2010) was my first year bow hunting.. Got my first doe after about a week... Saw a couple does working their way towards me about 70 yards and then somethin spooked them as it was starting 2 get dark.. I was climbing down from my tree with my summit climber stand.. trying to b as quiest as I could but we all know, still make somee noise.. long story short, i get 2 the base of the tree and hear somethin running right towards me.. look up and there are 2 does at 20yrds... i get down on knee, grab my bow, nock and arrow.. stand up and they r still there! i drew, put my 20 yd pin on the bigger one and the rest is history.. the pic isn't too great but i wanted one from the woods at the crime scene haha...







Hunted hard for a while after that... long story short, missed a giant... well what i consider a giant here in NY.. prob 150" class buck... I was sick as a dog after that.. clean miss.. shot over him but looking back at it.. I didnt deserve a deer of that caliber, that early in my bow hunting days lol.. glad i can laugh about it now... 2 weeks later, passed on a bunch of does and small bucks... day before my birthday (nov 13) was hunting and the rut was on goooood here in NY.. saw 2 big boys chasin does but couldnt get them 2 come into range... passed on small 4 and spike.. and had this lil guy come right in on my drag rag trail i had taken to my tree.. i just wanted to break the ice as far as first buck with the bow so i took him... again, not big.. but i was beyond happy with him for my first buck...







But boy am I hooked now and am looking foward to getting into the woods more than anything else! haha thanks for reading


----------



## NYPredator (Aug 21, 2009)

nice Deer BobbyBNY! 

Where in NY are you from?


----------



## Whitetail-Freak (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## fireguy7521 (Aug 25, 2011)

My first bowkill buck 7 X 6 30 inch outside spread, grossed just over 200 inches.


----------



## BobbyBNY (Aug 15, 2011)

Dutchess County


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

fireguy7521 said:


> My first bowkill buck 7 X 6 30 inch outside spread, grossed just over 200 inches.


NICE buck! congrats!


----------



## Andymansavage (Dec 14, 2005)

I killed my first archery animal on the 2011 Utah opener a couple weeks ago.









Here is a video of the hunt with some live footage of the buck and me describing the shot;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bhOE2L403g0


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice man..:thumbs_up


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice deer dude
congrats


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

*First bowkill...*

Not much, but she's my first. Mathews DXT and Magnus Buzzcut put a hurt on her... only went about 50 yards. 9/10/2011


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice animals here guys. Congrats to all that have posted!


----------



## browningmirage (May 28, 2011)

*first arrow kill*

Made a sling bow for fun and then my neighbor called and said they had rabbits in their garden eating everything. Thought I would try it out and ended up killing four rabbits. They are animal lovers I had to wait for them to leave town before they would let me try to get them. They couldn't stand to be there when the poor evil bunnies became stew. :tongue: Been deer hunting with a 1982 Jennings for the past 2 years and just got a 06 illusion. seen 5 doe last night and am pumped for this season!!!


----------



## burch2276 (Aug 22, 2011)

My first deer with a bow, killed in 2008.







My first deer ever, killed him with a rifle in 2001.


----------



## OutbackSwack (Jan 11, 2011)

First bow kill


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

my first buck. Nailed it at 20 yards...lung and heart shot. It ran about 20 yards and fell down like a sack of potatoes. had a huge blood trail that was really easy to follow. So happy I finally got one down..


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

first bowkill, last october. little doe taken at 15 yards from tree stand. was using little carbon express mayhem broadheads. blood trial was almost non existant, luckily she feel only 30 yards from the stand, great shot placement i think, wound openings were small tho...this year its RAGE!


----------



## "Doe Slayer" (Sep 15, 2011)

NO BROWS!!
Great first week of November 2010 in upstate Ny. Me (left) Dad (right). Took this 8 after reviving from a heart attack in my tree stand with my 2010 Hoyt Turbo Hawk! AND RAGE baby!!! Same day dad took a doe because she was making too much noise and missed a 6 (gotta love those trees that are invisible until your arrow hits it!!)..classic.......Looking forward to another season with dad in 4 weeks!!!


----------



## dblack2206 (Jan 28, 2011)

First kill with a bow... shot him in my field with only 4 days left in the season. I thank God for leading him to me ; ] I hunt in open country for these mulies on my wheat farm and pasture. So proud to be able to join the crew here on AT with a kill under my belt. Best season [email protected] Hooked on the stick and string. PSE dream season evo, beaman ics hunter 340 with 100gr G5 montec.


----------



## gobluz9 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump for old times sake


----------



## jacobs117 (Feb 5, 2018)

My first buck ever!


----------

